# Erase all the Miles from Quack's four wheeler #149



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2014)

Slowing it down for a road trip.



Well the coffee is brewed and ready to attack another work week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning G, hope all is well in your world this fine Monday morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning G, hope all is well in your world this fine Monday morning!



Had a busy weekend doing yard work while it was sunny.  Even the wifey said the yard sure looked better last night.  Going back to work today to take it easy.

Hope your world is doing well also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning kids.....


Congrats on da deer bOOM bOOM!


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

mornin Chief
I got my morning robics in


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

cramer said:


> mornin Chief
> I got my morning robics in



Mornin cramer......Working on my coffee curls!


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

me too


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

after hitting that limb and missing that buck by the hwy I took some advice from TP


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

He should be one of them hunt visors for GON


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

didn't help = yet with catching another deer, but sure did help with clearing a shooting lane for the next one


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

and saved a lot of money on a Christmas tree


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

Then Hils gave me the idea to spray paint the sweetgum balls - saved on new ornaments


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

cramer said:


> Then Hils gave me the idea to spray paint the sweetgum balls - saved on new ornaments


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning folks!


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

The wife ain't crazy about the leaves falling off in the floor - butting I'm all about killing 2-3 birds with one stone


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

All is lost -She just said it had to go


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for the save Chief
I put it on CL like you said &
I can take the proceeds and buy her gift


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2014)

Cramer =trying to capture kang too early!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2014)

Treating da driveler like a Billy thread....


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Cramer =trying to capture kang too early!



Gobbles spiked the coffee this morning


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

plus it's a true story
these fellas on here are masterminds at advising


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

already had 3 hits from the CL ad - but I don't have a paypal account and the guys sound like they are from another country


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2014)

cramer said:


> Gobbles spiked the coffee this morning


Da coffee is always spiked around the camp fire!!!



cramer said:


> plus it's a true story
> these fellas on here are masterminds at advising



I understand, if you need any advice just ax T.P. or Homo3...mmmkay


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Cramer =trying to capture kang too early!





blood on the ground said:


> Treating da driveler like a Billy thread....



cramer is the "Original Flopper" before his time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Nuttin like loud Rock-N-Roll early on Moanday mornin!!


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin like loud Rock-N-Roll early on Moanday mornin!!



Whatcha blarin' on -Blackfoot?


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

dang
flopped sold the tree and hopefully brought a chukkle on a Monday

3 birds and all

Have a great one guys and best wishes to Boss today


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 15, 2014)

morning Folks.   Making my morning pass by as I start the work day.

Check in on Yall Later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

cramer said:


> Whatcha blarin' on -Blackfoot?



Rival Sons "Soul"....more like blues on this one.

Below earlier...remind me of Zeppelin!

Take Care, cramer!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> morning Folks.   Making my morning pass by as I start the work day.
> 
> Check in on Yall Later.



Howdy Kim!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mornin


Grats on the deer Boom Boom.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Laptop needs a new battery!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Grats on the deer Boom Boom.




Mornin schweety!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin schweety!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2014)

Christmas bonus time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

At noon:30 today, 7 days without a Cig! The urge is strong this mornin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2014)

Mornin`. Ya`ll take a look at this. Especially if you knew Woody Coffee.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=827516&highlight=


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

My morning has not started off good. Suppose to head to Woodstock for my cousin's viewing. Both kids woke up with sore throats & fevers. Looks like they both might have strep. Now we gotta make a trip to Athens to see their Dr then head to Woodstock. 






Jeff C. said:


> At noon:30 today, 7 days without a Cig! The urge is strong this mornin.



 You can do it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2014)

Good morning y'all. No hunting this weekend sad face. Did get some yard work done yesterday smiley face.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My morning has not started off good. Suppose to head to Woodstock for my cousin's viewing. Both kids woke up with sore throats & fevers. Looks like they both might have strep. Now we gotta make a trip to Athens to see their Dr then head to Woodstock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Crickett....hope the kids get well soon, and condolences for the Family.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 15, 2014)

Put Christmas lights on mamas roof yesterday=sore back


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Put Christmas lights on mamas roof yesterday=sore back



bOOM bOOM = gettin old!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2014)

boom boom back = outta shape


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM = gettin old!


 no kidding


mudracing101 said:


> boom boom back = outta shape



I am a shape.. 

carrying a gun, backpack and climber (without the straps) 500+ yards then dragging deer and cleaning it prolly didnt help any either


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Put Christmas lights on mamas roof yesterday=sore back



I started putting lights on my porch a week ago & haven't finished them yet.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh & congrats on the deer Louie!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2014)

Congratulations on your kill, Louie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oh & congrats on the deer Louie!





Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations on your kill, Louie.



Thanks yall.  Iv seen to many deer this year to have not pulled the trigger yet.  This un didnt get the pass


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

I gotta git Bizzy....CYL!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks yall.  Iv seen to many deer this year to have not pulled the trigger yet.  This un didnt get the pass





Show us a picture of your buck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I started putting lights on my porch a week ago & haven't finished them yet.



wife isn't happy













I so want to do this.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2014)

reading back.

crickett, hope the kids get well soon

boom-boom,  getting old isn't for the elderly

morning also to Nic, mud, chief and Ms.Hawtnet


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wife isn't happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it.



gobbleinwoods said:


> reading back.
> 
> crickett, hope the kids get well soon
> 
> ...


Morning Gobble. I'm ready for lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 15, 2014)

deer, powerline i was looking down on, and some shots of the woods.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2014)

WTG Leroy!!
Hey Ya'll!

Lazy day at home......burning a Vacation day...... not feelin too good, burned downed limbs in the horse pen, think I got into too much smoke.....


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wife isn't happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Mine are stretched out & lining the porch rails.....the strands came up about 3' short. So now I have to get out there & fix them. I've just been to busy & lazy to do it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 15, 2014)

quiet in hurr


----------



## rydert (Dec 15, 2014)

hiy


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quiet in hurr





Nice buck. Congratulations again. Surprised that first shot didn`t put it down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice buck. Congratulations again. Surprised that first shot didn`t put it down.



Me too, really.  I dont see how he carried it that far.  I prolly could have got by without the 2nd shot but  he was trying to get outta dodge pretty quick.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 15, 2014)

I deleted the pics of his horns and one i took of a yote..  5-ish yards from the stand and couldnt even see him in the grass..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats on the deer Leroy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Congrats on the deer Leroy.



Maybe one day you and Nick can teach me how to see bigguns


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 15, 2014)

its SLOW here today, i be bored tadeaf


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe one day you and Nick can teach me how to see bigguns




I don`t know any secret tricks. I just hunt, and get lucky sometimes. 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> its SLOW here today, i be bored tadeaf



Looks like the Driveler has just about run its course since it started 7 or 8 years ago.

Only the rocks live forever.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know any secret tricks. I just hunt, and get lucky sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking about at work but yes sir, it sure has slowed down alot in here.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey Y'all! Long time no talk to....I been awful busy

But, I do have to say that I heard from an old Woody's friend via pm, and it sure made my day. He is good people


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

afternoon


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't have as much free time to read and reply as much as I would like too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2014)

Got busy today, later y'all. Have a good afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Afternoon friends, headed in shortly . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry about the kids Crickett.


Congratz on the deer Louie!!



Hang in there Chief !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry about the kids Crickett.
> 
> 
> Congratz on the deer Louie!!
> ...



I'm hangin Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Was supposed to have a Christmas party with my siblings and all our kids Saturday night, forgot I have to travel Saturday afternoon so that I won't be traveling home on Christmas eve(Wed.). We're working Sun./Mon. instead of Mon./Tues. like normal.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2014)

still feel like carp, but still gotta go into work tomorrow........... guess I better go swig on another dose of the tonic......... 
Hey Quack, you oughta taste THIS batch!HOLY MOLY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

And now a bunch of them can't make it on Friday night.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Was supposed to have a Christmas party with my siblings and all our kids Saturday night, forgot I have to travel Saturday afternoon so that I won't be traveling home on Christmas eve(Wed.). We're working Sun./Mon. instead of Mon./Tues. like normal.


 I sowwy.......... but I bet they'd rather you be home too.......... I got spacial comp'ny comin in this Wed!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2014)

evening Quack and Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2014)

keebsishittingthesaucetofeelbetter

swig away girl


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy.......... but I bet they'd rather you be home too.......... I got spacial comp'ny comin in this Wed!



Just now pushed it back to Friday night after New Years 



gobbleinwoods said:


> evening Quack and Chief.



Evenin Gobble!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

evenin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> evenin



Evenin Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats  on makin it 7 days Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Congrats  on makin it 7 days Chief



Thanks Wy. I've only had a couple of incidents where the urge was really strong. One of them was Saturday night while imbibing alkyhaul.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Saw a Goood buck right before dark on the way home close by this evening. Been a while since I've seen a good one close by!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone ever listen to this dude?

Good stuff!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Just got back home from Woodstock. My Aunt was doin much better than I expected. I'm sure on Wednesday it will be hard on her though. 

Kids are feeling a little better. Dr had to send the swabs off for a culture. Won't know til Thursday if it's strep or not. Test in the office came up negative but both of them have white pus in the back of their throats. 




Jeff C. said:


> Anyone ever listen to this dude?
> 
> Good stuff!



Nope...never heard of him....but I like it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Just got back home from Woodstock. My Aunt was doin much better than I expected. I'm sure on Wednesday it will be hard on her though.
> 
> Kids are feeling a little better. Dr had to send the swabs off for a culture. Won't know til Thursday if it's strep or not. Test in the office came up negative but both of them have white pus in the back of their throats.
> 
> ...



Check him out Crickett.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

Never heard of him but I like it gonna check out some other songs


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

not trying to be funny but you can't tell he is white


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Check him out Crickett.



I like this one too!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

I really like mutiny but can't post it for the language it really hits the current political situation


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> not trying to be funny but you can't tell he is white



Authentic!!!



Crickett said:


> I like this one too!



Yes Ma'am!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I really like mutiny but can't post it for the language it really hits the current political situation



10-4, haven't found one yet I didn't like Wy!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Like this one too!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

That's a goodn to too 2 two


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

Where is Quack ?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Where is Quack ?



I just saw him in the Secret Shenanigans thread.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Awesome cover song!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Where is Quack ?




Present !!  12hrs wit nuttin to do . .




Crickett said:


> I just saw him in the Secret Shenanigans thread.





stawker . . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Present !!  12hrs wit nuttin to do . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No No 

I saw you walk in & I


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No No
> 
> I saw you walk in & I


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 I was just


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

The next 2 are for Quack cause he always rubs it.........er has one for me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was just








Wycliff said:


> The next 2 are for Quack cause he always rubs it.........er has one for me





Thanks Wybro, mmmmmmm, that was gooooood !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Yall check these dudes out too!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

Chief got the blues


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Can't hear the videos, speakers are wired for alarms.



ODR gonna get banded in the sports forum...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

Brb


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Listen to them later Quack! 


Here's another one for yall:


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow if you gonna poke a bear at least have a looooooong stick


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Wow if you gonna poke a bear at least have a looooooong stick



Holy cow!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

washed an waxed rigs taday, happy birfday ta me, think I'll drink another beer


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm wid Hankus  not my birthday but..........


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Listen to them later Quack!
> 
> 
> Here's another one for yall:



that'll werk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhh, ice cold Diet Coke and watching the clock . . tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick toooooooooooooooooooock . .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I'm wid Hankus  not my birthday but..........



qwit takin my beerses


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ahhhhhhhh, ice cold Diet Coke and watching the clock . . tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick toooooooooooooooooooock . .



Ice House


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

I ain't drinkin no Ice House, BL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Reckon I'll read a book . .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

couldn't afford to pay attention, mus less Bud Light


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'll read a book . .



I used to read books, now I end up reading text books


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

When I was in college you would get tackled if you had a dollar


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Wow if you gonna poke a bear at least have a looooooong stick


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

ODR in sports forum


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey Jeff fa fa

We took the kids to a wrestling event Saturday night. Do you recognize any of these guys? The 2nd guy was just walking around showing off his belts. I have no idea who he was but people were asking for his pic & autograph.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

If I go pokin bears it'll be with a stick goin bout 250fps tipped wid a Muzzy 4 blade


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>





Wycliff said:


> ODR in sports forum




Sorry meant to quote you


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't hear the videos, speakers are wired for alarms.
> 
> 
> 
> ODR gonna get banded in the sports forum...


 he done hurt my feelings


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> he done hurt my feelings


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> he done hurt my feelings




That's above your pay grade


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


Every single time I go in that forum Bama pulls the car over


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> ODR in sports forum




Pookie done locked that one . . 





sinclair1 said:


> he done hurt my feelings




Folks from the por staff getz NO respect..




Wycliff said:


> That's above your pay grade


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey Jeff fa fa
> 
> We took the kids to a wrestling event Saturday night. Do you recognize any of these guys? The 2nd guy was just walking around showing off his belts. I have no idea who he was but people were asking for his pic & autograph.



Kind of sort of. Some of them were probably in the WWE at one time and are now washed up or burnt bridges along the way.

Our last show was @ Columbus, Ga. last Tuesday night for Tribute to the Troops


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

Feelins 


Oh, yeah, that........don't worry, I left them in the truck


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of sort of. Some of them were probably in the WWE at one time and are now washed up or burnt bridges along the way.
> 
> Our last show was @ Columbus, Ga. last Tuesday night for Tribute to the Troops



was the one wid the nwo a Steiner?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of sort of. Some of them were probably in the WWE at one time and are now washed up or burnt bridges along the way.
> 
> Our last show was @ Columbus, Ga. last Tuesday night for Tribute to the Troops





The dude with the metal mesh on his head is Big Poppa Pump a.k.a Scott Steiner & the dude in the yellow is Ricky Nelson. The 1st 2 dudes were just amateurs but were pretty entertaining. 

Can't wait til Keebs sees Ricky Nelson. She gonna need a napkin to wipe the drool off her keyboard.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> was the one wid the nwo a Steiner?



Yep & he was a complete donkey's bee hine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep & he was a complete donkey's bee hine





I don't get it ??


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2014)

Ttyl going to bed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

That bald headed dood's got some mo kinda dent in da back 'o his ed . . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't get it ??



He was rude. We had VIP tix & he tried to refuse signing my son's program. He only wanted to sign his pics that you had to buy for $20 1st.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Ttyl going to bed



Night Wy. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> That bald headed dood's got some mo kinda dent in da back 'o his ed . . .



Yep....looks like he's taken a few real hits to the back of his head.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He was rude. We had VIP tix & he tried to refuse signing my son's program. He only wanted to sign his pics that you had to buy for $20 1st.



in his defense, being The Big Bad Booty Daddy ain cheap now days


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He was rude. We had VIP tix & he tried to refuse signing my son's program. He only wanted to sign his pics that you had to buy for $20 1st.





You shoulda jumped up and kicked him on his ankle...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You shoulda jumped up and kicked him on his ankle...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You shoulda jumped up and kicked him on his ankle...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> in his defense, being The Big Bad Booty Daddy ain cheap now days



I get it that he wants to make money but he didn't need to be rude to an 8 year old that was excited to see him.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I get it that he wants to make money but he didn't need to be rude to an 8 year old that was excited to see him.



didn't say it was a good defense


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh & this was not a big huge event. This was at the High School & put together for the Sheriff's Dept.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I get it that he wants to make money but he didn't need to be rude to an 8 year old that was excited to see him.





My Diddy always said, " It don't cost nuttin to be nice.."



No excuse to being mean to a kid. 




Your 8 yr old shoulda gave you a boost and you coulda hit 'em in da knee.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Diddy always said, " It don't cost nuttin to be nice.."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

They brought him out during intermission & for $20 you could get your pic taken with him. There must've been at least 30-40 people get in line for that.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone need a shoe shine


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> They brought him out during intermission & for $20 you could get your pic taken with him. There must've been at least 30-40 people get in line for that.


 I got a picture of me cussing out his brothers lawn care company. I can sign it too.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Anyone need a shoe shine



ODR does


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I got a picture of me cussing out his brothers lawn care company. I can sign it too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2014)

Short people ain't got no body ta love!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

Must be sumpin wrong with my key board, I type one thing and it comes out completely different ???


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Must be sumpin wrong with my key board, I type one thing and it comes out completely different ???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebsishittingthesaucetofeelbetter
> 
> swig away girl


:no:no......... Tonic, as in "Master Tonic"...... googgle it & get back wit me..........


Jeff C. said:


> Just now pushed it back to Friday night after New Years
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin Gobble!





Crickett said:


> The dude with the metal mesh on his head is Big Poppa Pump a.k.a Scott Steiner & the dude in the yellow is Ricky Nelson. The 1st 2 dudes were just amateurs but were pretty entertaining.
> 
> Can't wait til Keebs sees Ricky Nelson. She gonna need a napkin to wipe the drool off her keyboard.


he looks *almost* air brushed.............


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :no:no......... Tonic, as in "Master Tonic"...... googgle it & get back wit me..........
> 
> 
> 
> he looks *almost* air brushed.............



Yep...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Must be sumpin wrong with my key board, I type one thing and it comes out completely different ???



That would explain a lot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Te he he....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

bog....hey!

Reckon I'll shut'er down...ttyl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> That would explain a lot.









Check out the roost shoot the idjits on the WFF vidioed and put on the WWW . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2014)

theyz a deer roast in my fewtcher


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2014)

Everybody done left!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

Just woke up, LFW !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Short people ain't got no body ta love!



elves????

morning night crew about time to dance on out of there  

 

Quack needs a call  



Well for those who need a pick me up until dawn occurs


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin, Quack, and BOG.  It is time for the rest of you drivelers to get up and shake a leg and get busy being productive today.

Gobblin, I surely need some of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

went over to the sf to see what ODoR had written but bama must have hit the delete button not just locked the thread.    Must have been a good un.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> went over to the sf to see what ODoR had written but bama must have hit the delete button not just locked the thread.    Must have been a good un.





He deleted about a page, or so of attacks !!!  



Morning GW, EE and BOG !!!  Coupla mo howas !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2014)

Quack, my Texas girlfriend asked me last night if you were behaving yourself these days.  

I asked her if the Pope was Jewish and she said "Heck no"!!!  I told her, "well you have my answer about Quack and his behavior then".  

She also said that she really liked the Quackster and I told her that she didn't like the Quackster half as much as I liked the Quackster's wife, Ms. Dawn!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2014)

I gots burns on top of my fingers from 400F plastic...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, my Texas girlfriend asked me last night if you were behaving yourself these days.
> 
> I asked her if the Pope was Jewish and she said "Heck no"!!!  I told her, "well you have my answer about Quack and his behavior then".
> 
> She also said that she really liked the Quackster and I told her that she didn't like the Quackster half as much as I liked the Quackster's wife, Ms. Dawn!!!




You wanna swap ?? 





blood on the ground said:


> I gots burns on top of my fingers from 400F plastic...





idjit . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I gots burns on top of my fingers from 400F plastic...




Dang Blood, that ain't a good way to start out your day.     I hope that doesn't stop your trigger finger from working properly.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Good morning smart and useful people.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I gots burns on top of my fingers from 400F plastic...



That's got to hurt.   Did the new manager change something you can blame this on?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Good morning smart and useful people.



morning fuzzy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna swap ??




How about you take my upcoming trip to Texas and I will head southwest to WACO.   Deal ????     

She already knows how much that I like Ms. Dawn.  She is always asking me about updates etc as we discuss you two frequently.  One of my biggest wishes is to hear the words soon, "Cancer Free" for both Ms. Dawn and Teresa.   You and I BOTH will be Happy Campers then for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That's got to hurt.   Did the new manager change something you can blame this on?



Nope, totally my fault! It got my two best fingers .. pointer and number one signal!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2014)

Morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Morning folks!!




Crickett said:


> Hey Jeff fa fa
> 
> We took the kids to a wrestling event Saturday night. Do you recognize any of these guys? The 2nd guy was just walking around showing off his belts. I have no idea who he was but people were asking for his pic & autograph.



I dont know who teh 2nd is but the 3rd looks like Scott Steiner.


----------



## cramer (Dec 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Good morning smart and useful people.



x2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2014)

goot morning......


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 16, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

L.F.W. myself!!  4 Day work week, whoo-hooo............... wait, that means today is my Monday............. dadgum!

Hey ya'll!


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs.....did you ever get your package?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> Keebs.....did you ever get your package?


not yet........... I'll have to remind her to bring it Christmas Eve......


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> was the one wid the nwo a Steiner?





Crickett said:


> Yep & he was a complete donkey's bee hine





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must've not read the whole page....


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not yet........... I'll have to remind her to bring it Christmas Eve......


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not yet........... I'll have to remind her to bring it Christmas Eve......



hope they don't eat it all


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> hope they don't eat it all


she knows betta........... I'm way bigger'n her!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You must've not read the whole page....



 
nope sho didnt..

I liked his brother Rick better anyways


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she knows betta........... I'm way bigger'n her!



Keebs gonna get violent


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs gonna get violent



why is she going to be violet?    Something special about that color?







Oh wait there was an n in the word.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Mornin.....I slept in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> why is she going to be violet?    Something special about that color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs gonna get violent


Naawww, I juss talk big.......... 


gobbleinwoods said:


> why is she going to be violet?    Something special about that color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forgot your glasses again, huh?



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....I slept in.


well hey there sleepyhead.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....I slept in.



Good day for it. It was pitch black out there when I got to work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

I have to admit something..








Im addicted to candy crush soda


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Incase anyone  has been worried bout Miguel C.   Hes just fine


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Naawww, I juss talk big..........
> 
> forgot your glasses again, huh?
> 
> ...



Dang, that felt good.......til I woked up! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good day for it. It was pitch black out there when I got to work.



It got gone quick!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have to admit something..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you better watch that sugar content.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have to admit something..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Was watchin the weather last night, here we are in the 50's and 60's all week and I'm going to be in Iowa and Minnesota Sunday and Monday. It was 24 and snowing in Minneapolis last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Just got off the phone with girl from employment agency for Jag. She wants to take him to a nursery (plants) Thursday and check it out. Not too far from here either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Got the last of my recipients SS stuff yesterday, gotta get it to the P.O. today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

I got this bOOM bOOM.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Was watchin the weather last night, here we are in the 50's and 60's all week and I'm going to be in Iowa and Minnesota Sunday and Monday. It was 24 and snowing in Minneapolis last night.


pack accordingly.............. 


Jeff C. said:


> Just got off the phone with girl from employment agency for Jag. She wants to take him to a nursery (plants) Thursday and check it out. Not too far from here either.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got this bOOM bOOM.


is it contagious?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got off the phone with girl from employment agency for Jag. She wants to take him to a nursery (plants) Thursday and check it out. Not too far from here either.


Awesome! 


Jeff C. said:


> I got this bOOM bOOM.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got off the phone with girl from employment agency for Jag. She wants to take him to a nursery (plants) Thursday and check it out. Not too far from here either.


  grats to Jag!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> I got this bOOM bOOM.



Show me hows its dun Jeff,  be a leader


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got the last of my recipients SS stuff yesterday, gotta get it to the P.O. today.



heck there are 8 more days, why did you get in a hurry?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> is it contagious?



Naw....you either born with it....or inherited it! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome!



Hoping.......



havin_fun_huntin said:


> grats to Jag!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Show me hows its dun Jeff,  be a leader



Does that mean I can start drinkin? 



gobbleinwoods said:


> heck there are 8 more days, why did you get in a hurry?



I know....it just don't feel right bein this early!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

I'mon pull a Quack and post some music then.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon pull a Quack and post some music then.



Make it inspirational.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon pull a Quack and post some music then.








The Boss brought in 2 bottles of eggnog.


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2014)

Chief O

goot luck to da Jag


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The Boss brought in 2 bottles of eggnog.



neva had any.........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The Boss brought in 2 bottles of eggnog.


plain or spiked?


rydert said:


> neva had any.........


you poor deprived thing, you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Make it inspirational.



Oh well.....there went my 1st choice! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> The Boss brought in 2 bottles of eggnog.



Yummmmm......spike it up!!! 



rydert said:


> Chief O
> 
> goot luck to da Jag



Thank ya DertO!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> plain or spiked?
> 
> you poor deprived thing, you!





Jeff C. said:


> Oh well.....there went my 1st choice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 We think too much alike


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Everyday, no matter what is better than the alternative


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> We think too much alike


I knooowwwww............ 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Everyday, no matter what is better than the alternative


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

OHHH mrs 22..  I seen that pic of ya boy and the dog.. You branded him good fashion


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> OHHH mrs 22..  I seen that pic of ya boy and the dog.. You branded him good fashion



Ya'll better cherish ery moment with that youngin in yo avvy, he'll be postin pics from HIS place with HIS dog in bout 3 winks of a eyeball


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got off the phone with girl from employment agency for Jag. She wants to take him to a nursery (plants) Thursday and check it out. Not too far from here either.





I worked part time at a nursery back in high school. It was fun. Got to play in the dirt all day  & when I didn't do that I was loading trucks with plants that had to go that day. I do miss working *playing* in the greenhouses.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll better cherish ery moment with that youngin in yo avvy, he'll be postin pics from HIS place with HIS dog in bout 3 winks of a eyeball



 dont remind me.
I promise you, I look forward to every minute i have with, both good and bad.


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll better cherish ery moment with that youngin in yo avvy, he'll be postin pics from HIS place with HIS dog in bout 3 winks of a eyeball



words of wisdom right there...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> words of wisdom right there...........



Tell me bout it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Gonna go SHIP IT......bbs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me bout it!!



Well it is like this.  As you age they seem to age faster.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

yall are killing me here.  Hes growing to fast as it is....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> plain or spiked?
> 
> you poor deprived thing, you!



Evan Williams. The BEST there is IMO.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> OHHH mrs 22..  I seen that pic of ya boy and the dog.. You branded him good fashion



Thank ya for the compliment.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Evan Williams. The BEST there is IMO.


baby sis tried her hand at some from scratch one year............ whhoooooeeeee, talk about lighting a torch...........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

Everyone must be eatin good for lunch, it sure got quiet around here..............

Harvey's fried cheekun, sukatash, lima beans, roll, cake & tea......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Terrihocky cheekun wiff asian noodles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Everyone must be eatin good for lunch, it sure got quiet around here..............
> 
> Harvey's fried cheekun, sukatash, lima beans, roll, cake & tea......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Terrihocky cheekun wiff asian noodles.


that sounds good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that sounds good!



not as good as yours. 


Eggnog for deeeeeesert.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> not as good as yours.
> 
> 
> Eggnog for deeeeeesert.


glad you said that, I have a "cookie day box" in the fridge from baby sis!


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2014)

leftova deer spaghetti and fresh broccoli.......water


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank ya for the compliment.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> glad you said that, I have a "cookie day box" in the fridge from baby sis!



I got 2 more batches to make and I will be set! 


We doing Christmas this Sunday. The boy has to work Christmas day. 
My first Christmas and Christmas eve wiffout him.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got 2 more batches to make and I will be set!
> 
> 
> We doing Christmas this Sunday. The boy has to work Christmas day.
> My first Christmas and Christmas eve wiffout him.


Mandy, count yourself lucky then, I missed mine when I was younger than him due to working in the retail bizness....... 
But I know it'll still be hard on ya!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Brantley Gilbert~ "Hades" on wheels~


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mandy, count yourself lucky then, I missed mine when I was younger than him due to working in the retail bizness.......
> But I know it'll still be hard on ya!



I'm like a kid Christmas mornin.
Well, H22 says WORSE than a kid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

SS is shipped....and Christmas came early for me. I just left a vape shop and got me one of those BIG Hookah pens = E cig! 

Bought my brother one too, he was starting to backslide using one of those lil Blues.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

This thang is big enough that I could hit somebody in da head and knock'em out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> This thang is big enough that I could hit somebody in da head and knock'em out!



Cody's friend has one of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

I got a coffee flavored liquid @ 18% nicotene called Quad Shot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

What flavor didja git


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nevermind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Cost me $160.00  for both of them, but it's still cheaper than buying cigs, blue, a heart surgery, or worse. Although I did get the step up from the starter with extra coils and better battery/atomizer.

It actually gives you that throat hit like a real cig, unlike that lil blue cig thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nevermind.



They had so many flavors it was unreal.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

several folks round here like one called "Zombie venom"


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> several folks round here like one called "Zombie venom"



Might have to check it out!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> This thang is big enough that I could hit somebody in da head and knock'em out!


I don't like them big ones........... I'd rather have the smaller ones myself!


Jeff C. said:


> I got a coffee flavored liquid @ 18% nicotene called Quad Shot.


I'm ready to go zero nic and just get flavors!


Jeff C. said:


> They had so many flavors it was unreal.


And I wanna try everyone of them before I buy them too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2014)

Live from my easy chair!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> several folks round here like one called "Zombie venom"


seems like I tried that one........... over at the one at Wal Mart shopping area........... didn't turn me on............. I wasn't impressed with this customer service either........... the girl was too into the movie to really wait on me and none of their flavors did the trick for me........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't like them big ones........... I'd rather have the smaller ones myself!
> 
> I'm ready to go zero nic and just get flavors!
> 
> And I wanna try everyone of them before I buy them too!



I agree, I'm not too fond of the size of these thangs, but if it will keep from smoking cigs I'll put up with the size.

I'm goint to wean down 3mg at a time. I started with the 18mg, then I'll go to 12, 9, 6, 3mg. Eventually I'll just do some flavors. 

I could have stood there forever checking them all out, but there were other customers waiting.

I'm just ecstatic that I'm actually making a serious attempt to finally quit smoking cigarettes Duree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from my easy chair!!!



Live from my bruddas!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Who said Rock N Roll is dead???

Check this lil gal out....brother told me they are mostly brothers, sisters, cousins, and friends.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I agree, I'm not too fond of the size of these thangs, but if it will keep from smoking cigs I'll put up with the size.
> 
> I'm goint to wean down 3mg at a time. I started with the 18mg, then I'll go to 12, 9, 6, 3mg. Eventually I'll just do some flavors.
> 
> ...





OK. Time to go to Mama's and wrap her gifts.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I agree, I'm not too fond of the size of these thangs, but if it will keep from smoking cigs I'll put up with the size.
> 
> I'm goint to wean down 3mg at a time. I started with the 18mg, then I'll go to 12, 9, 6, 3mg. Eventually I'll just do some flavors.
> 
> ...


My hat is off to you......... I'm still bouncin back & forth, a carton lasted me almost a month this time and like I told you, I'm still only smokin half a cig at a time...... I know, I know, wasting money, but I gotta do it "my way" or I won't go through with it.


blood on the ground said:


> Live from my easy chair!!!


move ova........ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK. Time to go to Mama's and wrap her gifts.


 later sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> My hat is off to you......... I'm still bouncin back & forth, a carton lasted me almost a month this time and like I told you, I'm still only smokin half a cig at a time...... I know, I know, wasting money, but I gotta do it "my way" or I won't go through with it.
> 
> move ova........
> 
> later sista!



Yes Ma'am...whatever works for you...it's the only way you're going to be successful.  

Lata msH 22!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

I guess the driveler is dead!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess the driveler is dead!


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2014)

R.I.P. driveler....................

I heard homo3 was dead too...RIP homo3....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> R.I.P. driveler....................
> 
> I heard homo3 was dead too...RIP homo3....



Leave it dertO to attempt to resurrect it, albeit ever so slightly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



bOOM bOOM threw in the towel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Mudhole nowhere in sight?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2014)

Busy day. Hey y'all, bye y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM threw in the towel.



No, the driveler is dead


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Busy day. Hey y'all, bye y'all.



Hoo you talkin too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

bOOM bOOM killed da driveler!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Murder by death.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 16, 2014)

bout time to go home......where ya'll been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> bout time to go home......where ya'll been?



over here​


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Headin to da house for a while...cyl.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM killed da driveler!


sometimes i wonder


hdm03 said:


> bout time to go home......where ya'll been?


walmart?


Jeff C. said:


> Headin to da house for a while...cyl.



Cyl


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess the driveler is dead!


NEVA!!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Busy day. Hey y'all, bye y'all.


Here too, to, two!

Don't worry Leroy, you ain't kilt the driveler, I promise!

Ok, time to hit the clock just to work somewhere's else.......


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2014)

For MrsH22


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

Lasagna hit the spot tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2014)

Think I got the flu


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Think I got the flu



Uh Oh! Sorry to hear it....had mine already this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

Came in the door running, hopefully things will calm down now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Came in the door running, hopefully things will calm down now.



 Yikes!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Think I got the flu



Dang....that stinks! Hope you feel better soon! 

Just curious did you get the flu shot?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dang....that stinks! Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Just curious did you get the flu shot?





I know you're not tawkin to me, BUT sickest I've ever been was the day after I took a flu shot 'bout 15yrs ago, never had one since, never had the flu since.  (Knock on wood)  I might get a cold, first signs I pound Vitamin C and Orange Juice, usually knocks it right out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Came in the door running, hopefully things will calm down now.



How far did the door run?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know you're not tawkin to me, BUT sickest I've ever been was the day after I took a flu shot 'bout 15yrs ago, never had one since, never had the flu since.  (Knock on wood)  I might get a cold, first signs I pound Vitamin C and Orange Juice, usually knocks it right out.



I've never had one....and never will.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Louie, how's lil Gage doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

I bet bOOM bOOM still wears them pajamas too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet bOOM bOOM still wears them pajamas too.





Nancy = footie pj's


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know you're not tawkin to me, BUT sickest I've ever been was the day after I took a flu shot 'bout 15yrs ago, never had one since, never had the flu since.  (Knock on wood)  I might get a cold, first signs I pound Vitamin C and Orange Juice, usually knocks it right out.





Jeff C. said:


> I've never had one....and never will.



I've never had one either & never will. I've never had the flu either. My kids have never had the shot either & knock on wood they've never had the flu. I thinks it's all a conspiracy. Call me crazy but that's what I believe. Especially since this year the CDC claims that this strain of flu is not responding to the vaccine.  I think they intentionally infect people with new strains & that's how it gets spread. But what do I know....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet bOOM bOOM still wears them pajamas too.



Gage is GREAT.  Pulling up.  Trying to walk.  Eating baby food.  He's a mess.  If you had face life you could see all the videos kerri post.

Don't be hatin on jammers.  Im wearing some jammer britchs right now..


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nancy = footie pj's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nancy = footie pj's



No no .  I don't like nushin on my foots


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No no .  I don't like nushin on my foots



Hope you got one of dem flaps in da back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gage is GREAT.  Pulling up.  Trying to walk.  Eating baby food.  He's a mess.  If you had face life you could see all the videos kerri post.
> 
> Don't be hatin on jammers.  Im wearing some jammer britchs right now..



I do....just can't hang wit it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

Remember the movie "Christmas Story," when Ralphie's Aunt makes him the pink bunny outfit  ???



That's Nancy !!! 




One of my all time favorite movies !!!


I want a leg lamp !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

MizT and Jag just got back from Bball practice....fixin to eat some deer sloppy joes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Remember the movie "Christmas Story," when Ralphie's Aunt makes him the pink bunny outfit  ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to watch it again!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Remember the movie "Christmas Story," when Ralphie's Aunt makes him the pink bunny outfit  ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 why you be hatin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey bog!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff just got mean mugged by a 6 month old


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Remember the movie "Christmas Story," when Ralphie's Aunt makes him the pink bunny outfit  ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine too! I have it on DVD & I watched it the other day! One of the best movies EVER!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I need to watch it again!




Dawn and I watch 3-4 times a year !! 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> why you be hatin.









Crickett said:


> Mine too! I have it on DVD & I watched it the other day! One of the best movies EVER!!!





We've been searching for it, but can only find it on PPV??? 



"A Very important award . ."


"It's FRA GILEEEE... "


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Quack. For some reason I can see you watching that movie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack. For some reason I can see you watching that movie





You no like ???


It's a true Christmas classic Louie !!!




You're gonna shoot your eye out !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't have to go outside to smoke anymore, but I do anyway!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "A Very important award . ."
> 
> 
> "It's FRA GILEEEE... "






Hooked On Quack said:


> You're gonna shoot your eye out !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

When is your next day off Quackbro?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You no like ???
> 
> 
> It's a true Christmas classic Louie !!!
> ...


Not one of my favorites.  I'd rather watch the Grinch.  Rudolph.  Charlie brown..  Somethink like that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> When is your next day off Quackbro?




Get off in the morning, back Sat night. 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not one of my favorites.  I'd rather watch the Grinch.  Rudolph.  Charlie brown..  Somethink like that





Figures . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Was that ya'lls product laying on the side of the road last night ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get off in the morning, back Sat night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta head out Sat night myself. Gonna freeze my butt off up north.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Evenin RUTT!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get off in the morning, back Sat night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Home alone is better


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Home alone is better





It's good, just not a "classic."


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2014)

"Oooohhhh fuuuuuudddddggggge"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was that ya'lls product laying on the side of the road last night ??


Yep the tie down point on the trailer weld broke loose...........That trucking company just ate a few $1000.00 dollars



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin RUTT!


Good evening Jeffro........time for bed got an audit going on tomorrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> "Oooohhhh fuuuuuudddddggggge"










Forgot about that one !!!



Then he told his mom he heard from his buddy !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep the tie down point on the trailer weld broke loose...........That trucking company just ate a few $1000.00 dollars
> 
> Good evening Jeffro........time for bed got an audit going on tomorrow






Least nobody got hurt, that could of been NASTY !!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Forgot about that one !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Then he told his mom he heard from his buddy !!



Poor kid gotta beatin like he never had before


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Mannn.....I've seen that movie quite a few times and am having a difficult time remembering some of what yall are referring to. I've definitely gotta watch it again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Poor kid gotta beatin like he never had before





You could hear him hollerin over the phone while Ralphie was getting his mouth washed out with soap !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep the tie down point on the trailer weld broke loose...........That trucking company just ate a few $1000.00 dollars
> 
> Good evening Jeffro........time for bed got an audit going on tomorrow



I gotta go cut up a deer tomorrow morn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

Reckon I'll go read my book.


Will give you a holla in the next coupla days Chiefbro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Erybody lefted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'll go read my book.
> 
> 
> Will give you a holla in the next coupla days Chiefbro !!



10-4 Hoss.... I might call it a night here in a few myself, watch some TV and just fall asleep!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's good, just not a "classic."



Just cause something isn't in Technicolor or black and white don't mean it ain't a classic


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Love me some good hair flicks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Love me some good hair flicks.



Uhhh. What's DAT?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uhhh. What's DAT?



You know...some of them old classic film movies with imperfections like a hair and stuff like that flickerin in the background.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Think I'm gonna put the pj's on and catch some tv, Louie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You know...some of them old classic film movies with imperfections like a hair and stuff like that flickerin in the background.



Ohhh ok. Gotcha


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You could hear him hollerin over the phone while Ralphie was getting his mouth washed out with soap !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Long day at da Big House.
Came home a little while ago, made the rounds, registered/deleted some new/old peeps and just finished a big ol glass of milk and a slab of Chocolate chip cookie.
Hope y'all had a better day than me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2014)

11 30 uclock an aaalllz weyll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> 11 30 uclock an aaalllz weyll!



Other than the clock still isn't fixed.

dang dog woke me up wanting/needing to go outside.  So I am up earlier than usual.  Too late to go back to sleep and too early to be awake.   

Evening night owls.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2014)

Made coffee and endured the white screen of death






In response to the 'do cops make you nervous' thread I found this gif while waiting on the white screen


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2014)

Morning kids! Lasagna for me at the moment!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids! Lasagna for me at the moment!



That was last night's supper for me tu, 2, to, also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2014)

Mornin...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Made coffee and endured the white screen of death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

gobble made me LOL
Morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

I had a good nights sleep last night.
Talked to keebs last night.  She was short 
Texted mud about the lights being off at GC.  I think it upset him greatly, he quit talking to me.  I imagine he was curled up in a corner crying.
Did have a nice text convo with Jeff C+ about kids.  I woulda called but I might have became envious of his phone voice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Dont worry lady and gents  I got dis!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)
havin_fun_huntin

Oh, well, here isnt any ladies or gents here


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2014)

hi.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

hay durt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

how the wife?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Tell her i said hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh and remind her, SHES HAWT


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2014)

idjit..............^^^^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> idjit..............^^^^



That was hurtful durt.  Thanks for noticing tho


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey



howdee.
Hope you and your friends are enjoying the tifton park.  I imagine yall think the lights are all romantical and stuff


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2014)

Mornin`. I`ve been huntin` since the first of October, so why stop now? Time to head back out. Life is mighty good. Now everbody leave me be.  

Regards...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I`ve been huntin` since the first of October, so why stop now? Time to head back out. Life is mighty good. Now everbody leave me be.
> 
> Regards...



Hey, Nic, before you leave...






















Morning sir


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 369
User Name 	Posts
Jeff C. 	85
havin_fun_huntin 	49
Crickett 	38
Hooked On Quack 	31
Keebs 	22
mrs. hornet22 	21
Wycliff 	20
gobbleinwoods 	18
cramer 	16
rydert 	12
Hankus 	12
blood on the ground 	12
mudracing101 	7
Nicodemus 	6
EAGLE EYE 444 	4
sinclair1 	4
RUTTNBUCK 	2
hdm03 	2
rhbama3 	2
Migmack 	1
Workin2Hunt 	1
DeltaHalo 	1
Redneck Maguiver 	1
Hornet22 	1
JOSEPH LOVE 	1
Show Thread & Close Window 
buncha slackers...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

I guess jeff was right.  Its easily transmitted..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Mrs 22 is down there.. I bet shes thinking hard.  Hope she doesnt strain something


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

yall member when rhbama used to like us and posted in here everyday?  yeah me too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I`ve been huntin` since the first of October, so why stop now? Time to head back out. Life is mighty good. Now everbody leave me be.
> 
> Regards...



I think you and H22 are brothers from another mother.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 is down there.. I bet shes thinking hard.  Hope she doesnt strain something


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had a good nights sleep last night.
> Talked to keebs last night.  She was short
> Texted mud about the lights being off at GC.  I think it upset him greatly, he quit talking to me.  I imagine he was curled up in a corner crying.
> Did have a nice text convo with Jeff C+ about kids.  I woulda called but I might have became envious of his phone voice



1-900-867-5309 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I`ve been huntin` since the first of October, so why stop now? Time to head back out. Life is mighty good. Now everbody leave me be.
> 
> Regards...



Regards.....

Fixin to go process that little spike I shot last week!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



hey, i was watching out for you.. that wasnt nice hittin me like that


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> hi.....



hi.....



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin 



hdm03 said:


> Hey



Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

eye finished shopping for my victim last night.. gonna ship it today.. I hope they got a decent humor...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> eye finished shopping for my victim last night.. gonna CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored today.. I hope they got a decent humor...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

I posted a video for MrsH22. I hope she reads back.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had a good nights sleep last night.
> Talked to keebs last night.  She was short
> Texted mud about the lights being off at GC.  I think it upset him greatly, he quit talking to me.  I imagine he was curled up in a corner crying.
> Did have a nice text convo with Jeff C+ about kids.  I woulda called but I might have became envious of his phone voice


to be honest, I couldn't half unnerstan half of what you were sayin............. I hate my phone.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I`ve been huntin` since the first of October, so why stop now? Time to head back out. Life is mighty good. _*Now everbody leave me be*_.
> 
> Regards...


NEVA!!!!!!!
Mernin Nic!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



  oooops stoopid computer misses letters sometimes


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> to be honest, I couldn't half unnerstan half of what you were sayin............. I hate my phone.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2014)

He's gonna say somethin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I posted a video for MrsH22. I hope she reads back.






Reading back........ I gots some PJ's wiff feet and the flip back. Red and white striped wiff green lace around the zipper. I've been wearing them ery Christmas Eve for years. It's the only time they git worn.  Back in the day, we video taped Christmas mornin and took the video the H22's parents house. His Dad said, "What in tar nation does Mandy have on".


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I`ve been huntin` since the first of October, so why stop now? Time to head back out. Life is mighty good. Now everbody leave me be.
> 
> Regards...



Bubba, way back in the day, I was known for being a dang good Grunt, could make an apprentice look like an A-class. You wouldn't happen to be takin applications would ya?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin!



Do you remember Pixie Sticks Candy?  I have some vapor that is called pixie dust.......... LOVE that stuff!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Reading back........ I gots some PJ's wiff feet and the flip back. Red and white striped wiff green lace around the zipper. I've been wearing them ery Christmas Eve for years. It's the only time they git worn.  Back in the day, we video taped Christmas mornin and took the video the H22's parents house. His Dad said, "What in tar nation does Mandy have on".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

If Quack would eva play secret santa and I got his name, He'd have him a leg lamp.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If Quack would eva play secret santa and I got his name, He'd have him a leg lamp.



 I thought the same thing last night when I read that.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

And I get him the DVD or Bluray whichever one he needs.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

Well everybody left so guess I'll go wrap presents.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If Quack would eva play secret santa and I got his name, He'd have him a leg lamp.




My neighbor has that lamp in there window 





Crickett said:


> Dang....that stinks! Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Just curious did you get the flu shot?




No I have never takin the flu shot, but I was around my sisters kids who do get it and one of them had the flu


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Morning ya'll. Left one of my favorite pistols outside yesterday, in the rain. Very stupid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2014)

Catch up with yall later....gonna go cut my deer @ buddy's. 

Oh....Keebs, try some nicorette gum, I couldn't have quit the cigs without it so far, even with an e cig. I never thought it would work, but it did. Just a suggestion, might not work for you, but worth a try. I got the 4mg.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Mud=very stupid.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

later Chief


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud=very stupid.



x's 2


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

Gander mountain customer service doesn't answer their phone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

poo mud


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> My neighbor has that lamp in there window
> No I have never takin the flu shot, but I was around my sisters kids who do get it and one of them had the flu


Dang, hope you feel better soon............. I shoulda sent you some of my "Master Tonic".......... stuff is awful going down, but I can tell it's helping!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll. Left one of my favorite pistols outside yesterday, in the rain. Very stupid.


idjit........... 


Jeff C. said:


> Catch up with yall later....gonna go cut my deer @ buddy's.
> 
> Oh....Keebs, try some nicorette gum, I couldn't have quit the cigs without it so far, even with an e cig. I never thought it would work, but it did. Just a suggestion, might not work for you, but worth a try. I got the 4mg.


Yep, that was how I got down to just a couple a day.......... I will HAVE to use that stuff when I get more serious, it did help!   I had the 2 mg, got 2 boxes free for signing up on a website, took a survey, then did the follow up survey & got $50 - yeah, I'll use nicorette for sure!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

muddy king?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> muddy king?



nope


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud=very stupid.


yep


rydert said:


> x's 2


x2 yep


Keebs said:


> Dang, hope you feel better soon............. I shoulda sent you some of my "Master Tonic".......... stuff is awful going down, but I can tell it's helping!
> 
> idjit...........
> 
> Yep, that was how I got down to just a couple a day.......... I will HAVE to use that stuff when I get more serious, it did help!   I had the 2 mg, got 2 boxes free for signing up on a website, took a survey, then did the follow up survey & got $50 - yeah, I'll use nicorette for sure!



Sigh....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I posted a video for MrsH22. I hope she reads back.





Wycliff said:


> Gander mountain customer service doesn't answer their phone



The pistol was on the Fed Ex truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Think I'll have some eggnog. Tis the Season.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Think I'll have some eggnog. Tis the Season.



hasnt felt like christmas to me yet.  Did go shopping for the boy last night.  I HAD NO IDEA how expensive nice looking baby clothes were. 
A 9-12 month dress shirt.. $25 
I think my heart skipped a beat


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

Good news it wasn't on that FedEx truck  Two day shipping take 4 days now and FedEx just didn't update for 24 hrs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good news it wasn't on that FedEx truck  Two day shipping take 4 days now and FedEx just didn't update for 24 hrs






That eggnog hit my stomach like a ton of bricks.


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=827832

this one might get good........


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=827832
> 
> this one might get good........



Yeah I can see that one being watched from every angle


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

Got a big pot of beef stew in the crock pot


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

I done kilt the driveler


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

RIP driveler


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

I may have just gave it the flu


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

get well soon driveler


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> My neighbor has that lamp in there window
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dang....hope you feel better & your kids don't get it. 



Wycliff said:


> Good news it wasn't on that FedEx truck  Two day shipping take 4 days now and FedEx just didn't update for 24 hrs


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I may have just gave it the flu





KEEBS....get the Lysol in here.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dang....hope you feel better & your kids don't get it.



Not saying they won't but I have used 2 cans of Lysol and a pack of Clorox wipes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

wycliff said:


> rip driveler



clear!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Not saying they won't but I have used 2 cans of Lysol and a pack of Clorox wipes



ouch... bet that burns


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ouch... bet that burns



Whatever it takes


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2014)

.....


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Not saying they won't but I have used 2 cans of Lysol and a pack of Clorox wipes



the guy I'm trying to get the jeep doors from has the flu now.......I told him if he didn't want to sell them to just tell me....no need for him and his wife to get the flu


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> .....



that was your warning hfh.........


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> .....





rydert said:


> that was your warning hfh.........



Skeered me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

I aint skeered of Nic...

as long as i can see him...


at a distance...

and he dont have a weapon...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint skeered of Nic...
> 
> as long as i can see him...
> 
> ...



I hear ya tuff guy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I hear ya tuff guy



 notice all the stipulations.  they are there for a reason


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2014)

Just my way of sayin` farewell.


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just my way of sayin` farewell.



where you going Nic?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just my way of sayin` farewell.



wait, what?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2014)

Big swamp callin` me. Goin` huntin` for a spell. Ya`ll take care.


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2014)

Lunch


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2014)

later Nic....get a big one


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Big swamp callin` me. Goin` huntin` for a spell. Ya`ll take care.




Take care Nic



rydert said:


> View attachment 818652
> 
> Lunch





Jealous, I'm hungry now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Big swamp callin` me. Goin` huntin` for a spell. Ya`ll take care.



man, dont be doing us like that nic!!  Thought you was gone gone.

Good luck Nic, have a good un.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, dont be doing us like that nic!!  Thought you was gone gone.
> 
> Good luck Nic, have a good un.





In due time, we`ll all be gone. That`s why it`s so important to not just exist, but to live. And live good, doing what you want to do. We only have so many tomorrows. Make the most of every one of them. When I`m leaned back against that big old swamp chestnut oak when I die (hopefully), I won`t have any regrets. 

That`s the good thing about livin` so close to the swamp. I`ll be back home this evenin`.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Got a big pot of beef stew in the crock pot


that sounds good!


Wycliff said:


> I done kilt the driveler


 ya'll quit sayin that!


Crickett said:


> KEEBS....get the Lysol in here.


On it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> clear!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Big swamp callin` me. Goin` huntin` for a spell. Ya`ll take care.


good luck!


rydert said:


> View attachment 818652
> 
> Lunch


that too!

I just got back from helping serve close to if not over 200 Sr. Citizens & helpers............ turkey, dressing, squash casserole, greens beans, roll & nanner puddin! 
I'm tired!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> KEEBS....get the Lysol in here.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> In due time, we`ll all be gone. That`s why it`s so important to not just exist, but to live. And live good, doing what you want to do. We only have so many tomorrows. Make the most of every one of them. When I`m leaned back against that big old swamp chestnut oak when I die (hopefully), I won`t have any regrets.
> 
> That`s the good thing about livin` so close to the swamp. I`ll be back home this evenin`.


 we are completely different, but the philosophy is the same.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that sounds good!
> 
> ya'll quit sayin that!
> 
> ...



You might be tired, but I bet it meant a lot to them. That was really nice of you to volunteer for that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Keebs=Good hearted woman.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Shes a good hearted woman in love with a good timin man..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Burger King, what i miss, got take some pics and post, then back to work.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> You might be tired, but I bet it meant a lot to them. That was really nice of you to volunteer for that


Our office has hosted this since way before I started work here......... the one time we ever shut the office down, the whole crew is involved in fixing plates & handing them out.......... most will stop by the kitchen & say thanks....... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs=Good hearted woman.


 don't hurt that I get paid for it plus get plates to go too..... 


mudracing101 said:


> Shes a good hearted woman in love with a good timin man..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> In due time, we`ll all be gone. That`s why it`s so important to not just exist, but to live. And live good, doing what you want to do. We only have so many tomorrows. Make the most of every one of them. When I`m leaned back against that big old swamp chestnut oak when I die (hopefully), I won`t have any regrets.
> 
> That`s the good thing about livin` so close to the swamp. I`ll be back home this evenin`.



Nic, if you got no regrets your better than most.  Im only 31 and iv got tons of em.  I got some to spare if you want some.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

Already knew I had to work Christmas and New Years, but just found out when I go back in Friday I have to work 20 nights


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Already knew I had to work Christmas and New Years, but just found out when I go back in Friday I have to work 20 nights


well that sux.............


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Already knew I had to work Christmas and New Years, but just found out when I go back in Friday I have to work 20 nights



dang........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

oh, its hump day


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, if you got no regrets your better than most.  Im only 31 and iv got tons of em.  I got some to spare if you want some.





Regret was the wrong word, I reckon. We all have them, but it`s best not to dwell on them. 

Later ya`ll.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Regret was the wrong word, I reckon. We all have them, but it`s best not to dwell on them.
> 
> Later ya`ll.


 it caused me to post another crazy thread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, its hump day


Really.


Nicodemus said:


> Regret was the wrong word, I reckon. We all have them, but it`s best not to dwell on them.
> 
> Later ya`ll.





sinclair1 said:


> it caused me to post another crazy thread


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Y'all go check out the Christmas gift thread!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Mud got mud for Christmas.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud got mud for Christmas.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud got mud for Christmas.





Crickett said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Who was your Santy Mud


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> later Nic....get a big one





Thought Mudbro wanted the "big one??"


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 17, 2014)

You better smell it before you assume it's mud.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> You better smell it before you assume it's mud.







Time is UP!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> You better smell it before you assume it's mud.



Might a been a big one


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Might a been a big one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought Mudbro wanted the "big one??"





Wycliff said:


> Might a been a big one





Behind . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

Afternoon KD, ttyl gotta go get Lil Wy from school


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just to set y'alls minds at ease, its mud. Not the best mud cause it has lil rocks in it, its not easy to roll my toy truck thru it. Well not untill i go WWOOOOBYYYY!!!!! Then my the grave digger just blows thru it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just to set y'alls minds at ease, its mud. Not the best mud cause it has lil rocks in it, its not easy to roll my toy truck thru it. Well not untill i go WWOOOOBYYYY!!!!! Then my the grave digger just blows thru it.



you should run the driveler bus thru it....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


mudracing101 said:


> Just to set y'alls minds at ease, its mud. Not the best mud cause it has lil rocks in it, its not easy to roll my toy truck thru it. Well not untill i go WWOOOOBYYYY!!!!! Then my the grave digger just blows thru it.


boys & their toys......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should run the driveler bus thru it....


 quit giving him ideas!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie!
> 
> boys & their toys.........
> 
> quit giving him ideas!!!!!



 he said he was gonna put a lift and mud tires on it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he said he was gonna put a lift and mud tires on it


my poor bus.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he said he was gonna put a lift and mud tires on it



I decided to leave it stock for gas mileage, plus it pulls the mud truck better the way it is


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

Well picked up Lil Wy and he is running a fever


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I decided to leave it stock for gas mileage, plus it pulls the mud truck better the way it is

































 admit it, you were too lazy to do all that work!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I decided to leave it stock for gas mileage, plus it pulls the mud truck better the way it is


translation.. "i forgot"



Wycliff said:


> Well picked up Lil Wy and he is running a fever



hope hes ok


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2014)

Ole Sinclair started a pretty good thread......thought provoking..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> Ole Sinclair started a pretty good thread......thought provoking..



Sinclair tends to start good threads


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Well picked up Lil Wy and he is running a fever





Carp...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Carp...



fish jump out and hit you in the head?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Later y'all, tomorrow is my Friday eve!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Well picked up Lil Wy and he is running a fever


dang!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all, tomorrow is my Friday eve!!


 lets roll!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> Ole Sinclair started a pretty good thread......thought provoking..



Is a good one


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2014)

Deer processed, wrapped, and in da freezer. Irish coffee time!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> translation.. "i forgot"
> 
> 
> 
> hope hes ok





Hooked On Quack said:


> Carp...





Keebs said:


> dang!!!!!!
> 
> lets roll!



Thank ya'll good thing is I'm feeling a lot better today so I can take care of him and not fall asleep while doing it


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

good deal Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Here ya go Nicbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Here's one for the "Redhead!!!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2014)

MasterMusicMixer is at it again.   They are good choices.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2014)

Hope LilWy gets well soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MasterMusicMixer is at it again.   They are good choices.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Betcha $$$ Crickett likes the movie " Sumpin 'bout Mary..."


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2014)

Dark chocolate M&M's


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone need a shoe shine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Haven't heard this one in awhile . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Anyone need a shoe shine






Thankz, but I'm tryin to quit . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Love me some Joe . . this one's fo my wife . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Here we go !!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

Good one Quack


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)

little more honey JD to help


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Mandy whistlin . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love me some Joe . . this one's fo my wife . .



What did you do wrong this time?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Erybody lubz some Pank . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie!
> 
> boys & their toys.........
> 
> quit giving him ideas!!!!!







Wycliff said:


> Well picked up Lil Wy and he is running a fever



Well dang....poor lil guy. 



Jeff C. said:


> Deer processed, wrapped, and in da freezer. Irish coffee time!



Just made me a cup of coffee. I have to use the Irish Cream coffee creamer.....you know....the non-alcoholic kind 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha $$$ Crickett likes the movie " Sumpin 'bout Mary..."



 Yep! 

Frank & Beans


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Well dang....poor lil guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya need some hair gel ??? 



Carp, wife's home . . . Just gimme me 3 steps . . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya need some hair gel ???




NoNo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Triple dawg dare ya . . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Triple dawg dare ya . . .



 I just had to watch that movie again today while wrapping presents.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I just had to watch that movie again today while wrapping presents.





Last one, hope ya like it ...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


>





Whatchawannahear ????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchawannahear ????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2014)

Dannng......went and sat on da couch for a minit and fell asleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannng......went and sat on da couch for a minit and fell asleep.



Well it is time to wake up and look alive


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2014)

Well Good morning and Happy Thursday to all of you drivelers this morning.

Gobblin, I am awake and definitely alive now that I have a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee awaiting me.

I've got lots of work to do today as I have a shipment to pick up at the truck lines early this morning and get processed and delivered asap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2014)

Morning y'all. This gravedigga truck is bad to the bone, both axles articulate just like the big ones. Aint nothing on my desk it aint climbed yet!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2014)

Mernin kids! Hope everyone is having a great day today! I'm just setting here with my 2 crispy fingers .... O so painful! Burnt fingers are the worst!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

morning folks


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. This gravedigga truck is bad to the bone, both axles articulate just like the big ones. Aint nothing on my desk it aint climbed yet!!







ok i admit, thats funny.  maily cause I can see you doing that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids! Hope everyone is having a great day today! I'm just setting here with my 2 crispy fingers .... O so painful! Burnt fingers are the worst!


That sucks Blood. Morning though.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was , almost took some pics.  Had to stop revving it up with mouth noises just to type this post.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Mornin



Somebody playing with my computer. I don't have e-mail.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2014)

Man it looks like a good day to be in the woods outside! Cool and cloudy with very little wind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Mornin kids....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Bog, sorry to hear bout ya fangers

Morning mrs 22
morning jeff fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

mornin bOOM bOOM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

burnt fingers = sux.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids! Hope everyone is having a great day today! I'm just setting here with my 2 crispy fingers .... O so painful! Burnt fingers are the worst!


I know that has GOT to hurt............ poor thing.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too.,..........complete with sound effects!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody playing with my computer. I don't have e-mail.


uh-oh......... they were messin with mine last week........


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....


mornin you......... congrats on the deer, darlin'!


----------



## rydert (Dec 18, 2014)

hi.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Fixed it. 
They caint mess wiff me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know that has GOT to hurt............ poor thing.
> 
> me too.,..........complete with sound effects!
> 
> ...



Thanks....mornin, hopefully it'll hold me out til next season. 



rydert said:


> hi.....





 back to ya!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> hi.....


 well ain't you special this moanin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixed it.
> They caint mess wiff me.


you go girl!


Jeff C. said:


> Thanks....mornin, hopefully it'll hold me out til next season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

all i cn think bout is mud sittig behind his counter at work going Vroom Vroom


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2014)

Every one is in good moods this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2014)

Woobyyy Whooobbyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2014)

I cant spell my big cam noise


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> all i cn think bout is mud sittig behind his counter at work going Vroom Vroom













mudracing101 said:


> I cant spell my big cam noise


send me a voice text.............. I fic it for ya.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> send me a voice text.............. I fic it for ya.....



Oh really?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant spell my big cam noise


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just jumped two file folders. Yeah baby


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Bigger than that.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bigger than that.



It was the only forum safe one I could find.  Folks use bad words when tehy hear a huge cam and get excited


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

I want one of these!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Hey Ms Crikky!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

rydert + water = rymud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

hom03


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Lil gal from employment service pickin Jag up dis moanin @ about 10:00.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh really?


you heard me sayin it, dinn'it ya?


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Mornin!


Jeff C. said:


> Lil gal from employment service pickin Jag up dis moanin @ about 10:00.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

My son is having his class Christmas party today. 

No school for them tomorrow & the next 15 days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy whistlin . . .


Love me some Guns N Roses.


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids! Hope everyone is having a great day today! I'm just setting here with my 2 crispy fingers .... O so painful! Burnt fingers are the worst!





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Mornin


mudracing101 said:


> Bigger than that.



see sig line.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh yeah....I almost hit 2 deer this morning on the way to take the kids to school. I have seen more deer here in the city part of Winder than I ever did living out in the country part of Winder.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oh yeah....I almost hit 2 deer this morning on the way to take the kids to school. I have seen more deer here in the city part of Winder than I ever did living out in the country part of Winder.



Had two walking down the middle of the street and you know where I live.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> rydert + water = rymud.


sounds like the start to some really crummy malt liquor..


Jeff C. said:


> Lil gal from employment service pickin Jag up dis moanin @ about 10:00.



Grats to Jag!!

Tell the girl I said hey... she wont know what it means but do i anyways


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had two walking down the middle of the street and you know where I live.



You know where the HS is.....the church just past the HS on the right.....6 deer walked out in front of me 1 morning around 5:30am when I was on my way back from the jail.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some Guns N Roses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil gal from employment service pickin Jag up dis moanin @ about 10:00.


----------



## rydert (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> rydert + water = rymud.



lil Dert + Coco =Dert Coco....


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> lil Dert + Coco =Dert Coco....


----------



## rydert (Dec 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You know where the HS is.....the church just past the HS on the right.....6 deer walked out in front of me 1 morning around 5:30am when I was on my way back from the jail.



I know exactly where you talking about


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> lil Dert + Coco =Dert Coco....



Chocklit dert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Hmmmmm......probly box that up and sell it!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chocklit dert!





good one Jeff C.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> I know exactly where you talking about





MrsH22 knows where I'm talking about. 



Jeff C. said:


> Chocklit dert!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had two walking down the middle of the street and you know where I live.


daaaaaaaaannnggggggg


rydert said:


> lil Dert + Coco =Dert Coco....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil gal from employment service pickin Jag up dis moanin @ about 10:00.





Crickett said:


> You know where the HS is.....the church just past the HS on the right.....6 deer walked out in front of me 1 morning around 5:30am when I was on my way back from the jail.


They're ery where. 


rydert said:


> I know exactly where you talking about


I do too. 


Keebs said:


> daaaaaaaaannnggggggg



I forgot you would know too. 
Right in front of the tennis court. Like they owned the street.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They're ery where.
> 
> I do too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I forgot you would know too.
> Right in front of the tennis court. Like they owned the street.


That is toooo wild!  Can you archery hunt in city limits???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Been seeing about 9-10 does every evenin close by here in a field. The other day there was a BIG buck with them....a good buck.....very nice buck.....A "I want that Buck" buck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Pew Pew Pew


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Grave digger+?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pew Pew Pew



Bow only county.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bow only county.



only iffin you get caught


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bow only county.


air rifle!?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> only iffin you get caught



He was about a 1-1.5 miles from here, haven't seen him come through here yet though.

I'm going to plant a food plot next year!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> air rifle!?!?!?



Spear!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

Gotta meet my brudder at the plantation, if I can remember I'll take some pics of the pavillion...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Spear!



tarchief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tarchief?



Huh


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Spear!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta meet my brudder at the plantation, if I can remember I'll take some pics of the pavillion...


don't forget............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> tarchief?










Jeff C. said:


> Huh











 that's what your avatar is saying too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Huh



Thats a nice selfie Jeff.. Need a hair cut tho man...


----------



## rydert (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats a nice selfie Jeff.. Need a hair cut tho man...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Huh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

sausage dog with mustard and hot sauce


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sausage dog with mustard and hot sauce



Got anymore?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Now jeff done found a pic of my uncle...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Wha you lookin at?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got anymore?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wha you lookin at?



quit. 









people are looking at me lol ing all ova.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> quit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that made me lol 2.  secretary thinks im nuts anyways.. now shes got confirmation


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Mud must have got his grave digger stuck in the mud.  I hope he finds something to pull it out..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> quit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U talkin to me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

et rid of hat one jeff... loos like a creepy baby face in the top left..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> U talkin to me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

I wanna hippopotamus for Christmas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wanna hippopotamus for Christmas.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

i went and looked at pics from KMF... made me giggle..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Only a hippopotamus will do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Where's that Fuzzy dude yall talkin about?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

closin the office, boss is treating us to lunch.......... bbl!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

yall smell dat?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> closin the office, boss is treating us to lunch.......... bbl!





Jeff C. said:


> yall smell dat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Wus fo lunch?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

I just looked at my visa account balance and almost fainted.

Then I saw that the deposit for the beach house was on there. 

Time to transfer some $$.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wus fo lunch?



My stomach hurts too bad from


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My stomach hurts too bad from



Wus so funny?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just looked at my visa account balance and almost fainted.
> 
> Then I saw that the deposit for the beach house was on there.
> 
> Time to transfer some $$.



View from the deck of said beach house. Can't wait.


----------



## rydert (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View from the deck of said beach house. Can't wait.



nice


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Drop your weapon.....NOW!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wus so funny?



is that a girl


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Drop your weapon.....NOW!



Jeff C.= aint right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.= aint right.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wus fo lunch?


Chinese buffet................ ineedanap...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> View from the deck of said beach house. Can't wait.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

<------------Couple of deer sloppy joes wiff pepper jack cheese and mustard on toast, and some pickle roll ups.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

Hubby just texted me. He had quail & some pecan pie for lunch!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

He had steak & lobster for supper last night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Chinese buffet................ ineedanap...........




Lil gal came and got Jag and they were back in 20 mins. 

She took him with her to get her a Christmas tree. Went to a couple right around the corner here and they were closed. She did talk to one of the owners, and they said they could definitely use some seasonal help next year, but that wasn't what I was expecting.

I thought she was going to a Nursery (greenhouses) place. I know where it is that she was talking about. They didn't go there, she even had her kids with her. She has a son that is severely Autistic and a baby. I'm disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Cowboy Baaaaby!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil gal came and got Jag and they were back in 20 mins.
> 
> She took him with her to get her a Christmas tree. Went to a couple right around the corner here and they were closed. She did talk to one of the owners, and they said they could definitely use some seasonal help next year, but that wasn't what I was expecting.
> 
> I thought she was going to a Nursery (greenhouses) place. I know where it is that she was talking about. They didn't go there, she even had her kids with her. She has a son that is severely Autistic and a baby. I'm disappointed to say the least.


 that don't sound right............ bummed for you.........


----------



## rydert (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil gal came and got Jag and they were back in 20 mins.
> 
> She took him with her to get her a Christmas tree. Went to a couple right around the corner here and they were closed. She did talk to one of the owners, and they said they could definitely use some seasonal help next year, but that wasn't what I was expecting.
> 
> I thought she was going to a Nursery (greenhouses) place. I know where it is that she was talking about. They didn't go there, she even had her kids with her. She has a son that is severely Autistic and a baby. I'm disappointed to say the least.


dang.....sorry to hear that Jeff.......don't give up though


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil gal came and got Jag and they were back in 20 mins.
> 
> She took him with her to get her a Christmas tree. Went to a couple right around the corner here and they were closed. She did talk to one of the owners, and they said they could definitely use some seasonal help next year, but that wasn't what I was expecting.
> 
> I thought she was going to a Nursery (greenhouses) place. I know where it is that she was talking about. They didn't go there, she even had her kids with her. She has a son that is severely Autistic and a baby. I'm disappointed to say the least.




Well that sucks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hubby just texted me. He had quail & some pecan pie for lunch!





Crickett said:


> He had steak & lobster for supper last night!


HE must not be in town. 


Jeff C. said:


> Lil gal came and got Jag and they were back in 20 mins.
> 
> She took him with her to get her a Christmas tree. Went to a couple right around the corner here and they were closed. She did talk to one of the owners, and they said they could definitely use some seasonal help next year, but that wasn't what I was expecting.
> 
> I thought she was going to a Nursery (greenhouses) place. I know where it is that she was talking about. They didn't go there, she even had her kids with her. She has a son that is severely Autistic and a baby. I'm disappointed to say the least.



I don't blame you for being disappointed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

D.J. Quack in da house.

Mud=missing. 
Mud=playing wiff toy truck all ova da desk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY > > > >


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2014)

Howdy folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff, hate to hear that.  But you gotta give her credit.  seems like shes done more than folks in the past..

Quack... hay...
Nic.. howdy


----------



## rydert (Dec 18, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Howdy folks







idjit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Howdy folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> idjit



 I said NITRAM


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> idjit



You wana lay your neck down on this here stump?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Howdy folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

I thought Nic done got on to the billy boys.


----------



## rydert (Dec 18, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> You wana lay your neck down on this here stump?



you aint right.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that don't sound right............ bummed for you.........



Sho don't does it....I knew she had an autistic son and that she was bringing the kids with her, but I thought she was going to the Nursery business that also sells Christmas trees this time of year. 

The way she originally made it sound was she was going there with her kids and Jag and was going to get her a tree, then speak with the owner about Jag. She didn't go there period. I can walk to the 2 Christmas tree farms she went to.

I didn't say anything to her because she's a sweet lil thing with her hands full with that Autistic boy and a baby. She's single too, gotta boyfriend that lives with her I believe. 



rydert said:


> dang.....sorry to hear that Jeff.......don't give up though



I'm not...but if I can ever figure out a small business from home here, I'll start one up and employ him myself. MizT and I have been beating our brains out for years trying to figure something out that would produce enough income for one, or both of us, to stay here and give him something to do also. One of these days the light bulb will come on....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

Nitram = banded . .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2014)

???  I didn't do nothing.


----------



## rydert (Dec 18, 2014)

I see pooh........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyway, she's coming back next week. Maybe they'll go over to that Nursery.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Nitram = cute lil booger.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> I see pooh........





Pooh who ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> I see pooh........


yep.


Jeff C. said:


> Anyway, she's coming back next week. Maybe they'll go over to that Nursery.


Hope so. I think Jag would do good working in a plant nursery.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Pooh Bear is in da house!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Nitrams Daddy....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

What do you know. Pooh shows up and hdmo3 comes in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What do you know. Pooh shows up and hdmo3 comes in.









Made me LOL !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Made me LOL !!!



Truth.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What do you know. Pooh shows up and hdmo3 comes in.



yeah....i figured ya'll would point that out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yeah....i figured ya'll would point that out



point that where


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> point that where



fixed it before I could post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

Kang George  >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> point that where



what do you mean; pumpkin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What do you know. Pooh shows up and hdmo3 comes in.



LOL ing


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

i see Quack still knows how to post videos


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i see Quack still knows how to post videos



All day ery day all night long.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what do you mean; pumpkin?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> fixed it before I could post.



^^^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

For Nancy and hom03 >>>>>>>>


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Quack killed da dribler and left.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack killed da dribler and left.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2014)

too many videos in hera


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2014)

making me feel all spun out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

Later guyzzzzzz . . .


The lil knee grow is hdm03 . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For Nancy and hom03 >>>>>>>>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guyzzzzzz . . .
> 
> 
> The lil knee grow is hdm03 . . .



You makin like a baby?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Gettin close....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2014)

Where's mud queen?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Where's mud queen?



at booger king?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Playin wid his lil Gravedigger


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Playin wid his lil Gravedigger



bet he wishs it was bigger


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil gal came and got Jag and they were back in 20 mins.
> 
> She took him with her to get her a Christmas tree. Went to a couple right around the corner here and they were closed. She did talk to one of the owners, and they said they could definitely use some seasonal help next year, but that wasn't what I was expecting.
> 
> I thought she was going to a Nursery (greenhouses) place. I know where it is that she was talking about. They didn't go there, she even had her kids with her. She has a son that is severely Autistic and a baby. I'm disappointed to say the least.



Well dang......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> HE must not be in town.
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for being disappointed.



Yeah he's outta town. Hanging out with the boss men & hunting people.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet he wishs it was bigger



see sig line.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet he wishs it was bigger


----------



## rydert (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet he wishs it was bigger


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

poor mud...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet he wishs it was bigger



He's stuck wit it.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor mud...





Jeff C. said:


> He's stuck wit it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Prayers sent!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

My sis just texted me a pic of her cat. Her 6 year old son cut it's whiskers off on one side!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My sis just texted me a pic of her cat. Her 6 year old son cut it's whiskers off on one side!



LOL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My sis just texted me a pic of her cat. Her 6 year old son cut it's whiskers off on one side!






Time is about UP.
Tomorrow is my Friday then only two day work week next week.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

poor lil Mud gotz a little one


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

She never knows what that kid's gonna say or do


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Prayers sent!





Crickett said:


> My sis just texted me a pic of her cat. Her 6 year old son cut it's whiskers off on one side!





hdm03 said:


> poor lil Mud gotz a little one


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is about UP.
> Tomorrow is my Friday then only two day work week next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Irish coffee!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Jag sleepin like a baby....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Dogs too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Makin me sleepy!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

i'm awake


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

flop?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> flop?



better not let Nic see dat


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

it was a typo; i meant mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it was a typo; i meant mud?



i thought thats what you meant.. just making sure


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho don't does it....I knew she had an autistic son and that she was bringing the kids with her, but I thought she was going to the Nursery business that also sells Christmas trees this time of year.
> 
> The way she originally made it sound was she was going there with her kids and Jag and was going to get her a tree, then speak with the owner about Jag. She didn't go there period. I can walk to the 2 Christmas tree farms she went to.
> 
> ...


 yeah it will!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

man, the drivr went from booming to dead in no time


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

what happened?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

Quack needs to post some music videos?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, the drivr went from booming to dead in no time


sowwy...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack needs to post some music videos?



you liked his boy george video didnt you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sowwy...........



do better


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> do better


kinda hard when you're walking on the beach drinkin my'ties & eatin bon bons..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Did somebody say Beach.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> kinda hard when you're walking on the beach drinkin my'ties & eatin bon bons..........



uhh, say what?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did somebody say Beach.


why yes I did............ wanna walk wiff me & eat bon bons too?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did somebody say Beach.



no; i said something else and i was referring to nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why yes I did............ wanna walk wiff me & eat bon bons too?



i want cup cakes


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs is drinking ties?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why yes I did............ wanna walk wiff me & eat bon bons too?



Forget the bon bon's, but I'll take one of them fancy dranks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Keebs is drinking ties?



sounds rough on the digestive system


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Irish coffee!







havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, the drivr went from booming to dead in no time



Sorry....I had to get the kids from school. 


Dr's office called & said my son tested positive for strep.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Keebs is drinking ties?



MY ties. Jealous?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Sorry....I had to get the kids from school.
> 
> 
> Dr's office called & said my son tested positive for strep.



poor kid.. strep stinks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

hfh tested positive for something else


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> MY ties. Jealous?



you have ties to????


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i want cup cakes


sorry, no cupcakes on this beach walk!


hdm03 said:


> Keebs is drinking ties?


yes..............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Forget the bon bon's, but I'll take one of them fancy dranks.


gotta'm cold & waiting for ya!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> sounds rough on the digestive system


:no:no, they ain't!


Crickett said:


> Sorry....I had to get the kids from school.
> 
> 
> Dr's office called & said my son tested positive for strep.


dang, poor kidlet! (and Mama!)


mrs. hornet22 said:


> MY ties. Jealous?


I think he is...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh tested positive for something else



a high IQ


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> a high IQ



i don't think you can catch that at the park


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor kid.. strep stinks



The crazy thing is...he has no symptoms. Not since monday when he was running a slight fever. 



Keebs said:


> sorry, no cupcakes on this beach walk!
> 
> yes..............
> 
> ...



At least he is out of school for the next 2 weeks. That will give him time to get over it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i don't think you can catch that at the park



 YOU of all people would know


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> YOU of all people would know


ooooooohhhhsnap..........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> The crazy thing is...he has no symptoms. Not since monday when he was running a slight fever.
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is out of school for the next 2 weeks. That will give him time to get over it.


yeah, but it sucks to be sick on vacation......... I'm fixing to be off for 4 days and I hope I start improving soon!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah, but it sucks to be sick on vacation......... I'm fixing to be off for 4 days and I hope I start improving soon!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2014)

Time!! Later!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

i ready for something to eat and drank


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

worked through lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

Tomorrow is GS day!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2014)

i bet Mud is all hopped up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i bet Mud is all hopped up



10 after 5.. hes prolly got some hops in him already


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh well, brudder called me and stood me up, if Dawn feels like it tomorrow we're gonna catch all the Rainbow Trout outta his pond . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry Jeff for Jag.  Sounds like she might be just acclimating him to going somewhere with her--maybe.

Well it is my Friday eve and tomorrow is the last day before vacation.  Quitting time tomorrow can't come soon enough.  Wonder if the our clock fixer could turn if forward 24.    Sorry I was daydreaming for a few.  

Is it totty time?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh well, brudder called me and stood me up, if Dawn feels like it tomorrow we're gonna catch all the Rainbow Trout outta his pond . .



Yall Tear'em up!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry Jeff for Jag.  Sounds like she might be just acclimating him to going somewhere with her--maybe.
> 
> Well it is my Friday eve and tomorrow is the last day before vacation.  Quitting time tomorrow can't come soon enough.  Wonder if the our clock fixer could turn if forward 24.    Sorry I was daydreaming for a few.
> 
> Is it totty time?



Yeah probably so, the other girl that was coming by did that also.

Yessir it's toddy time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2014)

Rodney Carrington . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rodney Carrington . . .




Funny dude!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Brekfus fo suppa!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rodney Carrington . . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

Reese's Blizzard....mmmmm


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

Wake up Jeff


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Wake up Jeff



why should I wake him up?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> why should I wake him up?



He fell asleep at the keyboard.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

poor jeff dun passed out on keyboard...
jag musta mixed his dranky dranks


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Wake up Jeff



Omelette, bacon, toast, and homemade jelly!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Omelette, bacon, toast, and homemade jelly!



Steamed cabbage, field peas snd a pone of cornbread.Need some fresh cucumber swimming in vinegar


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)

I done got my house ready for Santy  Claws and I'm bout thu. Mandy is a tired cowgirl.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

Wonder which comedian Quack's listenin to?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Wake up Jeff



He needs to grow up, and be a Man


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He needs to grow up, and be a Man



Aww snap!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He needs to grow up, and be a Man


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He needs to grow up, and be a Man





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 19, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you knuckle dragging drivelers.

Bah Humbug with this crazy flu bug and strep throat garbage that is rampart across the country.  Seems like half of my relatives and friends have this stuff now and they are feeling miserable.  


It is time to get up, get my groove on, and drink some much needed coffee just to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.  Where is Gobblin when I need him?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2014)

gobblin has been paying bills and taking care of other household chores.   But the coffee is freshly brewed and ready to be served


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Good morning, it is Friday, I hope to get my sense of humor back this weekend.


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

morning G - thanks for the coffee


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 19, 2014)

Morning Gang.  Hope All is well and may the Holiday Spirits do you well.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

goot morning...........


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2014)

morning dert - what kinda plans do you and strang have for new year's eve this time around?


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

cramer said:


> morning dert - what kinda plans do you and strang have for new year's eve this time around?



we gonna hunt all night and drank all day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

Mernin
Durt and strag got a date?  Hope hdm and quack dont see this.  It'll ruin their Christmas holidays


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

bacon egg and cheese on toast... ALRIGHT!!!  Gonna be a good day skippy!!

Wonder if mud ever got his gravdigger unstuck


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

Howdy folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

Mud is gettin' ready for his weekly trip to The Golden


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Morning y'all. 
Leroy you cant stuck the Digger. This thing will go anywhere. Tire to weight ratio is awesome. Now go cyber bully some one else.

Friday Friends


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all.
> Leroy you cant stuck the Digger. This thing will go anywhere. Tire to weight ratio is awesome. Now go cyber bully some one else.
> 
> Friday Friends



Im sorry mud.  Will you ever find it in your heart to forgive me


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 19, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Forgiven, think before you speak next time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy



Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Forgiven, think before you speak next time.



Sorry, my filter has been removed.  my apologies.  
Would it make it better if i told you I could read the future?  Today, I predict you eat hog-n-bones and NOT Golden C..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

hiya W2H


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, my filter has been removed.  my apologies.
> Would it make it better if i told you I could read the future?  Today, I predict you eat hog-n-bones and NOT Golden C..



 Hmmmmmmmm ... We'll see. Hog n bones.... prob. not.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm ... We'll see. Hog n bones.... prob. not.



I heard your across the road neighbors were having a shin dig..  Figured you was going..


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I heard your across the road neighbors were having a shin dig..  Figured you was going..



Quit being a stawker.............

mud don't like that...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Mornin kids....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> Quit being a stawker.............
> 
> mud don't like that...............



ok, ill start stalking you


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok, ill start stalking you



Stalk Nic......I think he would like that......














 sent for hfh........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

need more coffee.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I heard your across the road neighbors were having a shin dig..  Figured you was going..



Aint heard nothing about it, youre pretty good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> need more coffee.



You may have more.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You may have more.



Thanks...... 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Well..... Hellooooo there!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank heaven's it is Friday, may even be a half day or less........... juss ain't feelin up to being here...........
just got a text from LilD, got the granbaby at the e.r............ he's had this crud too, poor baby..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mernin
> Durt and strag got a date?  Hope hdm and quack dont see this.  It'll ruin their Christmas holidays



Pay attention. It's Strang, Dert, Hdmo3 and H22. They sit in da blind together ery year. 
I aint neva got an invite.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I heard your across the road neighbors were having a shin dig..  Figured you was going..


Dang, you are good, just got the phone call for a personal invite. You knew before me.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pay attention. It's Strang, Dert, Hdmo3 and H22. They sit in da blind together ery year.
> I aint neva got an invite.



Me either


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank heaven's it is Friday, may even be a half day or less........... juss ain't feelin up to being here...........
> just got a text from LilD, got the granbaby at the e.r............ he's had this crud too, poor baby..



Well dang...that pure D sucks. Hope both you and the young'un get better soon.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

my nanner works


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank heaven's it is Friday, may even be a half day or less........... juss ain't feelin up to being here...........
> just got a text from LilD, got the granbaby at the e.r............ he's had this crud too, poor baby..



Hope you feel better soon, I aint coming to see you till your 100 %. I waited and dranked all Wed. afternoon waiting for Leroy to show up. I was stood up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, my filter has been removed.  my apologies.
> Would it make it better if i told you I could read the future?  Today, I predict you eat hog-n-bones and NOT Golden C..





mudracing101 said:


> Dang, you are good, just got the phone call for a personal invite. You knew before me.
> 
> 
> 
> Me either



Told you..  I can predict the future


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope you feel better soon, I aint coming to see you till your 100 %. I waited and dranked all Wed. afternoon waiting for Leroy to show up. I was stood up


did you remind him or did you *assume* he would remember...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> did you remind him or did you *assume* he would remember...........



I assumed when i speak people should listen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope you feel better soon, I aint coming to see you till your 100 %. I waited and dranked all Wed. afternoon waiting for Leroy to show up. I was stood up



No No 
trust me, you didnt wanna be round me anyways, I woulda been a downer on your buzz


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I assumed when i speak people should listen.



You know what they say bout that assuming...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No
> trust me, you didnt wanna be round me anyways, I woulda been a downer on your buzz



I would of lift you up out of that doo doo you felt like you was in.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I would of lift you up out of that doo doo you felt like you was in.



Your prolly right.  yous always make me lol.. you a funny fella.. I mean funny haha not...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I assumed when i speak people should listen.



SNAP.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank heaven's it is Friday, may even be a half day or less........... juss ain't feelin up to being here...........
> just got a text from LilD, got the granbaby at the e.r............ he's had this crud too, poor baby..



I'z sawy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs 22.  I aint tu sure id wanna be hunting with them fellas.. durthomostranghornet sounds like a bad combo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank heaven's it is Friday, may even be a half day or less........... juss ain't feelin up to being here...........
> just got a text from LilD, got the granbaby at the e.r............ he's had this crud too, poor baby..



poor lil fella.  Hope da baby gets more betta


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs 22.  I aint tu sure id wanna be hunting with them fellas.. durthomostranghornet sounds like a bad combo



Oh but the stories H22 comes home with are priceless.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh but the stories H22 comes home with are priceless.



and the rash usually clears up in a few days


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone wanna go christmas shopping for me tonight?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mud=


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh but the stories H22 comes home with are priceless.


  wouldnt noone pay money to hear THOSE stories


hdm03 said:


> and the rash usually clears up in a few days


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone wanna go christmas shopping for me tonight?



Fridays aint for shopping. Fridays is for drankin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone wanna go christmas shopping for me tonight?



Thinkin bout doin some today.....but don't like shoppin on Fridays too much.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pay attention. It's Strang, Dert, Hdmo3 and H22. They sit in da blind together ery year.
> I aint neva got an invite.



this crew is like wine.......they get betta and betta every year.......especially that H22 fella




my nanner still works too........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fridays aint for shopping. Fridays is for drankin.


Trust me.. it isnt by choice..


Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin bout doin some today.....but don't like shoppin on Fridays too much.



neither do I


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> this crew is like wine.......they get betta and betta every year.......especially that H22 fella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo nanners was flarin' the ducks last time to,two,tu


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert needs to calm his nanners down


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, stringmusic+, havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+

Strang in da house.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Yo nanners was flarin' the ducks last time to,two,tu


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22, stringmusic+, havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+
> 
> Strang in da house.



Well hello there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


>





stringmusic said:


> Well hello there



Hey!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

i dun took and got da sleepys


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

Strangy?


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Yo nanners was flarin' the ducks last time to,two,tu



Maybe santer will brang our buddie a smaller nanner slang this year


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

self moderating.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

H22 been sittin in that chair a long time.. bet his hiney is asleep


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> H22 been sittin in that chair a long time.. bet his hiney is asleep



Noooooo, dat's a BOG tornaderfloodstorm watchin chair, built for comfort


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Noooooo, dat's a BOG tornaderfloodstorm watchin chair, built for comfort



ext time you round him, grab me one o dem too


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 19, 2014)

yyeeeeuuuuuuuppppppppppp


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

Howdy Redneck Maguiver


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ext time you round him, grab me one o dem too


I got the last one. 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> yyeeeeuuuuuuuppppppppppp



Hey there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

What up Mr. Gadget!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 19, 2014)

Howdy's all around.

Had me some free time to scout around this old interweb and here is where I chose to stop.  Imagine that.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What up Mr. Gadget!



Howdy Jeff.    

Whats the word on a Kebo Fest 2015 ??  Is there gonna be such a thing ??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy's all around.
> 
> Had me some free time to scout around this old interweb and here is where I chose to stop.  Imagine that.


you know where the fun is at!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you know where the fun is at!



YESMAAM I do.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Jeff.
> 
> Whats the word on a Kebo Fest 2015 ??  Is there gonna be such a thing ??



I were wondering same thing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Jeff.
> 
> Whats the word on a Kebo Fest 2015 ??  Is there gonna be such a thing ??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I were wondering same thing



Yeah.  I got that new ( to me )Razor Thing that needs somewhere to open it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeah.  I got that new ( to me )Razor Thing that needs somewhere to open it up.



Yeah....where are we going to open it up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey do any of yall remember if there was someone on here that was making custom jewelry or some type of custom metal work in the hobby section?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey do any of yall remember if there was someone on here that was making custom jewelry or some type of custom metal work in the hobby section?



Yep there was. I remember looking at it. Search "Gifts for her" or something like that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Quang again.


Ima gonna buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Here you go Jeff fa fa http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=800365&highlight=jewelry


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here you go Jeff fa fa http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=800365&highlight=jewelry



Thanks....but I was thinkin there was something else that was really out of the ordinary that someone was doing. Seems like it was coins or something they were using to make something, may not have been jewelry.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I were wondering same thing





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Jeff.
> 
> Whats the word on a Kebo Fest 2015 ??  Is there gonna be such a thing ??





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....where are we going to open it up?


Got permission just last night, it will be "semi" primitive, water will be available and possibly "some" electricity.......... but the property is available!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Got permission just last night, it will be "semi" primitive, water will be available and possibly "some" electricity.......... but the property is available!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone remember if it maybe it was coin rings? I did a search on coin rings, but the results don't show me anything related.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

On the way back from the Dr's office this morning the Winder PD was sitting with their radar trying to catch speeders....came up on 1 officer already had somebody pulled over....I look & its my hubby  He was doing 50 in a 35


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm lookin for some "cool" metal jewelry, possibly made out of something that had some other use at one time.....anyone know where I can find something like that?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i don't remember


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i don't know


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> On the way back from the Dr's office this morning the Winder PD was sitting with their radar trying to catch speeders....came up on 1 officer already had somebody pulled over....I look & its my hubby  He was doing 50 in a 35



Oh WOW!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank heaven's it is Friday, may even be a half day or less........... juss ain't feelin up to being here...........
> just got a text from LilD, got the granbaby at the e.r............ he's had this crud too, poor baby..




Dang....poor little guy.


Jeff C. said:


> Oh WOW!



He only got a warning.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm lookin for some "cool" metal jewelry, possibly made out of something that had some other use at one time.....anyone know where I can find something like that?



SaraFair is the only one I can think of that is making jewelry. 


Oh & try Etsy. All kinds of jewelry makers on there.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

sorry Jeff C.......I don't wear jewelry


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

I made a ring out of a coke tab one time..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

I remember a guy in the hobby section that made rings out of old quarters. I think Blues Brothers bought one.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

Here ya go Jeff. 

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=recycled metal jewelry&ref=auto6

Something like that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I remember a guy in the hobby section that made rings out of old quarters. I think Blues Brothers bought one.



Yep...I believe that is what I was thinkin about. As a matter of fact, I had one yrs ago that someone cut the eagle out of a quarter, rounded it to form around finger, and took the ridge edge off and used it as the band. I wish I still had it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

yall please play for me.. Seriously I need it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dang....poor little guy.
> 
> 
> He only got a warning.







rydert said:


> sorry Jeff C.......I don't wear jewelry



10-4, I had a last minit ( as usual) brainstorm for my wife and kids a unique Christmas gift. 



Crickett said:


> Here ya go Jeff.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/search?q=recycled metal jewelry&ref=auto6
> 
> Something like that?



Yes Ma'am.....something along those lines. I looked at etsy yesterday, but didn't see what I was looking for. Your link looks more like it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall please play for me.. Seriously I need it



 You got it!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall please play for me.. Seriously I need it



what do you want to play; sweetie?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall please play for me.. Seriously I need it







Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I had a last minit ( as usual) brainstorm for my wife and kids a unique Christmas gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Ma'am.....something along those lines. I looked at etsy yesterday, but didn't see what I was looking for. Your link looks more like it!





I'm looking thru all the pages now.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

Some mentioned Driveling in the Billy thread.Is that allowed?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> On the way back from the Dr's office this morning the Winder PD was sitting with their radar trying to catch speeders....came up on 1 officer already had somebody pulled over....I look & its my hubby  He was doing 50 in a 35


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what do you want to play; sweetie?



pocket pool?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what do you want to play; sweetie?



pray...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> pocket pool?



he's good at that


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

Please do not Billy in here; JOLO


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall please play for me.. Seriously I need it





havin_fun_huntin said:


> pray...


's headed your way, darlin'.............

update on granboy, admitted to the hospital, still running tests, ruled out the flu............. dangit and with me sick, I can't go see him....


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Please do not Billy in here; JOLO



I knew I would get my hand slapped....


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

No trolling in here JOLO


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall please pray for me.. Seriously I need it



Also for Kerri.. she needs it worse than me


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Also for Kerri.. she needs it worse than me



Prayers going up


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm looking thru all the pages now.



Let me know if you stumble across anything really unique.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

keebs said:


> 's headed your way, darlin'.............
> 
> Update on granboy, admitted to the hospital, still running tests, ruled out the flu............. Dangit and with me sick, i can't go see him....







havin_fun_huntin said:


> also for kerri.. She needs it worse than me


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> No trolling in here JOLO



Pm sent


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 's headed your way, darlin'.............
> 
> update on granboy, admitted to the hospital, still running tests, ruled out the flu............. dangit and with me sick, I can't go see him....







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Also for Kerri.. she needs it worse than me







Jeff C. said:


> Let me know if you stumble across anything really unique.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me know if you stumble across anything really unique.



https://www.etsy.com/listing/672121...ge=34&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff

https://www.etsy.com/listing/210186...ge=35&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

These are neat 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/208587...ge=36&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dang....poor little guy.
> 
> 
> He only got a warning.


That wouldn't be my luck.  but


havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall please play for me.. Seriously I need it





Keebs said:


> 's headed your way, darlin'.............
> 
> update on granboy, admitted to the hospital, still running tests, ruled out the flu............. dangit and with me sick, I can't go see him....





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Also for Kerri.. she needs it worse than me





So, where is KMF gonna be


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

One more Jeff

https://www.etsy.com/listing/152402510/antique-cash-register-metal-number-wheel?ref=related-1




mrs. hornet22 said:


> That wouldn't be my luck.  but



Mine either.....but then again I wouldn't have been doing a 50 in a 35


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> One more Jeff
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/152402510/antique-cash-register-metal-number-wheel?ref=related-1
> 
> ...



Good Lord....you could look through this stuff forever...thanks!

I wish I still had my 1913 Buffalo nickel that I found when I was a kid.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord....you could look through this stuff forever...thanks!
> 
> I wish I still had my 1913 Buffalo nickel that I found when I was a kid.



There's 250 pages


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

Really???  

https://www.etsy.com/listing/129763...ge=56&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

I should have gone to my DR. about my elbo and shoulder from that fall!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Really???
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/129763...ge=56&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

I wish I knew where there was some little custom jewelry maker around here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Maybe I'll start makin some out of Jag's aluminum cans.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That wouldn't be my luck.  but
> 
> So, where is KMF gonna be


pm incoming........... 


Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I'll start makin some out of Jag's aluminum cans.


 yeah, good luck with that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> pm incoming...........
> 
> yeah, good luck with that!



Whaaaa?  

With good marketing skillz, anything will sell nowadays!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Think I'm gonna start saving my gum wrappers & make something outta them to try & sell.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I'll start makin some out of Jag's aluminum cans.



Did you see all that stuff made outta those? Some of it's neat.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

see

https://www.etsy.com/listing/56445027/mixed-metal-recycled-ring-pull-tab?ref=listing-shop-header-1


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Think I'm gonna start saving my gum wrappers & make something outta them to try & sell.



chew a lot of gum ?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

or this but use some paracord instead of ribbon

https://www.etsy.com/listing/215579...ge=71&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chew a lot of gum ?



No not really but I can start


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ery since Mud got that Gravedigger truck, he been MIA.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hambooger steak and loaded mash r taters.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ery since Mud got that Gravedigger truck, he been MIA.



He's stuck & is too  to ask for help


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Did you see all that stuff made outta those? Some of it's neat.





Crickett said:


> see
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/56445027/mixed-metal-recycled-ring-pull-tab?ref=listing-shop-header-1



Dang...Jag's got over 20 lbs of them thangs!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...Jag's got over 20 lbs of them thangs!





That stuff must be selling cause there's several people on there making it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hambooger steak and loaded mash r taters.



I went with another sloppy joe wiff hot sauce and pepperjack today!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Whaaaa?
> 
> With good marketing skillz, anything will sell nowadays!


I meant trying to get those cans out of his possession!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ery since Mud got that Gravedigger truck, he been MIA.


boys & their toys.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hambooger steak and loaded mash r taters.


left ova plate from Sr. Citizen luncheon.


Jeff C. said:


> I went with another sloppy joe wiff hot sauce and pepperjack today!


love pepper jack cheese!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I meant trying to get those cans out of his possession!
> 
> boys & their toys.........
> 
> ...



Shhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

how is everyone doing today. Getting everything ready to go into work tonight


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> how is everyone doing today. Getting everything ready to go into work tonight



I'm good.....how is lil Wy?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

He is feeling a lot better no more fever, just a runny nose now


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

i'm good too; thanks for asking


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2014)

Waiting on the wife . .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

really means a lot


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on the wife . .



waiting on her to do what?


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> really means a lot



your welcome....


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> waiting on her to do what?



I wonderin the same thing


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Shhhhhhhh.....





Wycliff said:


> how is everyone doing today. Getting everything ready to go into work tonight


Getting ready to go home........... self medicate and hopefully fill better before Christmas eve!


Wycliff said:


> He is feeling a lot better no more fever, just a runny nose now


 glad he's feeling better.......... keep that little nose moisturized so it don't get all irritated and hurt! (like mine is getting)


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

All hail.....I be da kang


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on the wife . .


you always say you are waiting on her............ not so sure that's always the case......... Hhhhhmmmmm????


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

did everbody get the selfie pic I sent?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey Chief, check out this site............ I know the girl & her Mom, both are very talented!

http://www.cowboysndebutantes.com/


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> did everbody get the selfie pic I sent?


I was skerred to open it, but did open the one your boy sent me.......... he caught you in a funny perdicament!


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

keebs said:


> i was skerred to open it, but did open the one your boy sent me.......... He caught you in a funny perdicament!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> ..


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


>





I know......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> I know......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, check out this site............ I know the girl & her Mom, both are very talented!
> 
> http://www.cowboysndebutantes.com/



Thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Got a Rec. Dept. Christmas Party to take Jag to tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> did everbody get the selfie pic I sent?



No, but thanks for the warning!


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, check out this site............ I know the girl & her Mom, both are very talented!
> 
> http://www.cowboysndebutantes.com/



nice link.......I think I would like the Black and Red Ga Girl Debutant Headband


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

<------------------Dark chocolate M&M's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on the wife . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> nice link.......I think I would like the Black and Red Ga Girl Debutant Headband


It'd look smexxyer on lildert!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff. Is this what you were lookin for?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

I didn't have my email opened at work so H22 sent me a PM on here.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff. Is this what you were lookin for?



Ok...now those are cool!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

lol's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>





yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> how is everyone doing today. Getting everything ready to go into work tonight



Howdy Wy....glad lil Wy is doin better. I gotta go tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff. Is this what you were lookin for?



Yep...that's them!  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't have my email opened at work so H22 sent me a PM on here.



Did H22 find them???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff. Is this what you were lookin for?


I LIKE those!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't have my email opened at work so H22 sent me a PM on here.


 he knows where & how to find you.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2014)

Howdy, folks. Hope all of you have a Merry Christmas and a safe Happy New Year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, folks. Hope all of you have a Merry Christmas and a safe Happy New Year.



Yessir....and a Merry Christmas back to you and yours, Nic!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

What i miss? BBq, smoked chicken, tater salad, baked beans for lunch. Leroy was right.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Leroy you shoulda came to the meal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah, where is the new KMF at?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm ready


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...that's them!
> 
> 
> 
> Did H22 find them???


Nope. I searched all ova the hobby forum and gave up. Went to Etsy and typed in coin jewelry and there it was. I know there was a guy on here that made them. I was gonna get one for the boy. They are cool.  


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, folks. Hope all of you have a Merry Christmas and a safe Happy New Year.



Right back atcha Nic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

ok, I'm throwing in the towel, I'm going home, put on my sweat pants, grab my blankey & curl up in my recliner.............. and pray I get to feeling better so I can see about my granbaby........ prayers to all the others that are fighting this crud that is going around & prayers to all that need them........... will check in with ya'll through out my FOUR DAY weekend...............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, where is the new KMF at?


ask Leroy, he seen it.......
BYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm throwing in the towel, I'm going home, put on my sweat pants, grab my blankey & curl up in my recliner.............. and pray I get to feeling better so I can see about my granbaby........ prayers to all the others that are fighting this crud that is going around & prayers to all that need them........... will check in with ya'll through out my FOUR DAY weekend...............



feel betta Sista.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy you shoulda came to the meal.



I wanted to brother.. had to much going on...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fridays aint for shopping. Fridays is for drankin.






Keebs said:


> ask Leroy, he seen it.......
> BYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I would spank ya but you aint feeling good. BYE


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ask Leroy, he seen it.......
> BYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nice open ...  wont be any trail rides but the camping and skeet shooting should be good


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ask Leroy, he seen it.......
> BYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Call me in a lil while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nice open ...  wont be any trail rides but the camping and skeet shooting should be good



No riding, bogging, or fishing?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No riding, bogging, or fishing?



riding yes.. no trail riding tho.. Dont remember a pond.. not sure bout the boggin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm throwing in the towel, I'm going home, put on my sweat pants, grab my blankey & curl up in my recliner.............. and pray I get to feeling better so I can see about my granbaby........ prayers to all the others that are fighting this crud that is going around & prayers to all that need them........... will check in with ya'll through out my FOUR DAY weekend...............




Get well soon, Keebsy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> riding yes.. no trail riding tho.. Dont remember a pond.. not sure bout the boggin



We'll find a place close by


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Bout time for a nap!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time for a nap!



x2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> x2



hognbones fill you up?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....and a Merry Christmas back to you and yours, Nic!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Right back atcha Nic.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

GC might actually make a profit on a Friday


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We'll find a place close by


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

howdy Nic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy Nic





Howdy. Overcast and cool. I need to go back in the swamp where I was this mornin`.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


What da matter lil fella?


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy. Overcast and cool. I need to go back in the swamp where I was this mornin`.



be a good day to do it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Feel betta


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> What da matter lil fella?
> 
> 
> be a good day to do it





Secondary rut is wide open here now. Duck hunted yesterday, deer hunted a while this mornin`, followed a bird dog for while right before dinner, and now fixin` to go back for more deer huntin`. I`m havin` a fine time.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Secondary rut is wide open here now. Duck hunted yesterday, deer hunted a while this mornin`, followed a bird dog for while right before dinner, and now fixin` to go back for more deer huntin`. I`m havin` a fine time.



dang brother......I'm definitely jealous. Enjoy it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



you keep that up and your head is going to hurt.


or the wall will fall down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Secondary rut is wide open here now. Duck hunted yesterday, deer hunted a while this mornin`, followed a bird dog for while right before dinner, and now fixin` to go back for more deer huntin`. I`m havin` a fine time.



Did you say duck huunting


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you keep that up and your head is going to hurt.
> 
> 
> or the wall will fall down.



I think the later of these will happen first.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> dang brother......I'm definitely jealous. Enjoy it




Before yesterday, I deer hunted every day but one, starting the day after Thanksgiving. I killed one of the bucks I was kinda after, and got another one I`d like to kill, if he will give me a good shot. What I`m waitin` on now is December 26. Time to finish up on the freezer meat...


Quack, saw about a thousand Cans yesterday, more ringers and bluebills than I could count, redheads, ruddys, and even a pair of greewnwing teal. and never got one shot all day.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> dang brother......i'm definitely jealous. Enjoy it



x-2


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

this one is about done........


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you say duck huunting





You like to duck hunt, Mandy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You like to duck hunt, Mandy?



Yes sir I do!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes sir I do!





I didn`t realize that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t realize that.



Yep. H22 took me a few years ago and now I'm addicted.
I DO enjoy it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

last post?


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

I haven't even gone this year......no water in the holes around here


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> last post?



nope.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Well, look at the time.


Lots of Christmas activity going on this weekend. 


Ya'll have a ggod one.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

this one is


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh. I forgot.


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

yep....im out too...yall have a good one


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> last post?



Maybe for you.


----------

